# SAN FRANCISCO | Projects & Construction



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This thread is a joint project of myself and SF1977, and credit (if any) goes to both*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is a work in progress and I know it will contain errors and omissions. PLEASE msg me with corrections, additions, suggestions. For those buildings indicating "Thread Pending", others are strongly encouraged to let me know if there is a thread I've missed and/or to start one. Thanks all.

*The Future Skyline of San Francisco*

*The Planning Department's Vision*


























http://sfmea.sfplanning.org/2007.0558E_DEIR1.pdf

The Tourist Shot









From Twin Peaks









From Dolores Park









From Potrero Hill








Source of images: http://sfmea.sfplanning.org/2007.0558E_DEIR1.pdf


* -------------------------< PROJECTS RECENTLY COMPLETED >-----------------------------*


*Bryant Square* 
? ft. | ? m | 5 floors
*Status:* Approved 












* -------------------------< PROJECTS UNDER CONSTRUCTION >-----------------------------*



*Transbay Transit Center & Tower*
Tower: 1070 ft | 326 m | Approx. 60 occupied floors
* Status:* Transit Center excavation underway; tower pending approval

-->  *THREAD* <--









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_Transbay_development








http://www.sfgate.com

The Caltrain/HSR tunnel








http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ansbay_news_its_not_just_for_buses_anymo.html













*Crescent Heights Apartment Tower (10th & Market Sts.)* 
360 ft. | 110 m | 37 stories
*Status:* Under Construction

-->  *THREAD* <--












*SFPUC Headquarters - 525 Golden Gate Ave.* 
? ft. | ? m | 13 floors
*Status:* Nearing completion

--> *THREAD* <--












*SF General Hospital Reconstruction* 
? ft. | ? m | 8 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--

























http://www.webcor.com/projects/all-p...ral-hospital//



*One Rincon Hill (Tower Two)* 
495 ft. | 151 m | 45 stories (occupied) plus rooftop structures
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--

Left (shorter) of the 2 towers seen here in the original proposal--Tower One is built and occupied








http://chandlerportfolio.com 









http://www.socketsite.com




*Trinity Place, Phase 2 (Corner Mission & 8th St)* 
240 ft | 73 m | 24 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--












*55 Ninth St.* 
205 ft. | 62 m | 17 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--









http://www.avaat559thapartments.com/




*750 Second St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 10 floors
*Status:* Site Prep Beginning

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://750second.com/



*333 Harrison St.* 
65 ft. | 20 m | 7 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--









Source images http://www.dbarchitect.com



*St. Anthony's Foundation Senior Housing (121 Golden Gate Ave.)* 
? ft. | ? m | 10 floors
*Status:* Site Prep Beginning

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ent_and_future_at_121_golden_gate_avenue.html








http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._avenue_the_designs_for_rebuilding_senio.html



*2299 Market (@ Noe/16th)* 
? ft. | ? m | 4 floors
*Status:* Site Prep

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2010/07/2299_market_as_proposed_recommended_and_opposed.html



*1285 Sutter St. (at Van Ness)* 
? ft. | ? m | 13 Floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









Source: www.howardswright.com



*Market & Buchanan Sts. (1960 - 1998 Market St.)* 
85 ft. | 26 m | 10 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

















Source: http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...rket_street_scoop_unanimously_approved_d.html




*Mary Helen Rogers Senior Community - 701 Golden Gate Ave. (at Franklin)* 
? ft. | ? m | 8 Floors
*Status:* Under Construction









http://www.chinatowncdc.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=115&Itemid=382



*City College of San Francisco - Chinatown Campus* 
Approx 215 ft. | Approx. 66 m | 14 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD* <--









Source: www.http://theguardsman.com/



*The Madrone (Condominium) - Mission Bay* 
Approx 165 ft. | Approx. 50 m | 16 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









Source: IMG_7653 by timbad, at Flickr.com



*1880 Mission St. (@ 15th)* 
? ft. | ? m | 7 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...e_revised_designs_and_breaking_new_groun.html



*SFJAZZ Performance Center* 
? ft. | ? m | 3 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









Source images: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/



*300 Ivy/401 Grove St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 5 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

























http://www.socketsite.com




*Rene Cazenave Apartments (530 Folsom St.)* 
Approx. 65 ft. | Approx 20 m | 8 floors
*Status:* Under Construction

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._at_530_folsom_for_the_rene_cazenave_apa.html








http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...mmences_on_eight_stories_at_folsom_and_e.html



*1840 - 1844 Market St.* 
Approx. ? ft. | ? m | 9 floors
*Status:* Under Construction (resumes April 2012 per http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/03/23/MNJG1NJON9.DTL&tsp=1)









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ch_movement_on_113_fabulous_units_and_re.html



*900 Folsom* 
? ft. | ? m | 9 floors
*Status:* Site Prep Underway (Official groundbreaking May 21, 2012)

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2010/05/900_folsom260_fifth_street_approval_this_week.html








http://sf.agicapital.com/projects/900folsom/




* -------------------------< APPROVED PROJECTS >-----------------------------*



*535 Mission St.* 
357 ft. | 109 m | 25 floors
*Status:* Approved, Excavation complete; project put hold at start of recession but now for sale including purchased steel and curtain wall system

--> *THREAD* <--









Source: http://www.socketsite.com


*350 Mission St.* 
375 ft. | 114 m | 27 stories
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD* <--









Source: http://www.350mission.com


*350 Bush St./500 Pine St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 19 floors
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD* <--












*45 Lansing St.* 
450 ft. | 137 m | 45 stories
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD* <--









Images from http://www.socketsite.com



*375 - 399 Fremont St. (aka "The Californian")* 
400 ft. | 122 m | 40 stories
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD* <--













*Foundry Square III (Southwest Corner 1st & Howard Sts.)* 
?ft. | ? m | 10 floors
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--










FS III site is the parking lot in the foreground. Design will match existing 3 buildings. 









Buildings are short so as not to shade future Transbay Terminal roof garden
Shown in relation to Transbay Terminal











*333 Fremont St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 8 floors
*Status:* Approved (about to break ground)

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--













*325 Fremont St.* 
200 ft. | 61 m | 21 floors
*Status:* Approved

--> *THREAD* <--









http://www.axisonline.net/325Fremont.php



*8 Washington St.* 
136 ft. | 42 m | 11 Floors
*Status:* Approval Pending

--> *THREAD* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2...rove_this.html
Source: http://www.socketsite.com




*168 - 186 Eddy St. @ Taylor* 
? ft. | ? m | 14 floors
*Status:* Approved 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.tndc.org/indevelopment/eddy-taylor-apartments/



*1036 Mission St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 13 floors
*Status:* Approved 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--










The site








All images: http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2009/10/28/rendering_reveal_more_affordable_housing_for_mission_st.php



*Mashouf Performing Arts Center (@SF State U.)* 
? ft. | ? m | Approx. 6 floors
*Status:* ? Approved 

--> *THREAD* <--









http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2011/...s_and_cinnamon_buns.php#sfsu-mashouf-center-5








http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cul...state-project-a-breakthrough-for-maltzan.html








http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2011/...s_and_cinnamon_buns.php#sfsu-mashouf-center-5



*Parkmerced Redevelopment* 
? ft. | ? m | Various
*Status:* Approved 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

Parkmerced now








http://sf.curbed.com/archives/categories/parkmerced.php








http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/05/25/MN0E1JKF34.DTL

The Plan








http://www.som.com/content.cfm/parkmerced_vision_plan



* -------------------------< PROJECTS PROPOSED & PENDING APPROVAL >-----------------------------*



*California Pacific Medical Center, Pacific Heights (Van Ness) Campus*
Main Hospital: 265 ft. | 81 m | Approx. 20 floors 
Office Building: 130 ft | 40 m | 9 stories
*Status:* Pending approval

--> *THREAD* <--

Main Hospital









Companion Medical Office Building (across Van Ness Ave.)








Source images http://rebuildcpmc.org



*1400 Mission St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 15 Floors
*Status:* Approval Pending

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2009/02/18/soma_swank_rooftop_soires_arent_just_for_the_rich.php



*1415 Mission St.* 
? ft. | ? m | 14 Floors
*Status:* Approval Pending

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2009/10/16/rendering_update_somas_1415_mission_gets_a_new_chassis.php




*SF Museum of Modern Art Addition*
? ft. | ? m | ? 
*Status:* Pending approval (?)

--> *THREAD* <--










Source: latimesblogs.latimes.com









Source: latimesblogs.latimes.com









Source: http://www.examiner.com


*181 Fremont St.* 
700 ft. | 213 m | 54 floors
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD* <--









Source images: http://sksinvestments.com/

*50 1st St.* 
915/640/175 ft. | 279/195/53 m | 64/56/15 floors
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD* <--

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...om_towers_at_50_first_street_as.html#comments



























Source: http://www.socketsite.com



*706 Mission St.* 
550 ft. | 168 m | Approx. 50 stories
*Status:* Proposed (Contains lower floor Mexican Museum so approval, possibly with some design modification, highly likely)

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









Source: http://www.socketsite.com



*200 Sixth St. (@ Howard)* 
Approx. 80 ft. | Approx. 24 m | 9 stories
*Status:* Proposed 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...th_and_howard_before_redevelopment_was_r.html




*201 Folsom St.* 
400/350 ft. | 122/107 m | 43/38 floors
*Status:* Pending approval of redesign

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









Source://www.socketsite.com



*Folsom & Fremont (Transbay blocks 6, 7)* 
300 ft. | 91 m | Approx. 30 floors
*Status:* Pending design by Solomon Cordwell Buenz--Groundbreaking planned "early 2013"

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--










The site








Source images: http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ete_for_450_units_on_folsom_at_fremont_a.html




*222 2nd St.* 
350 ft. | 107 m | 26 floors
*Status:* Pending approval

--> *THREAD* <--

























Source: http://www.socketsite.com



*75 Howard St.* 
284 ft. | 86 m | Approx. 28 floors
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

*No image available*



*1800 Van Ness (@ Clay)* 
? ft. | ? m | 8 floors
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2011/10/1800_van_ness_the_revised_designs_for_98_units.html



*1321 Mission St. (@ 9th)* 
120 ft. | 36.5 m | 12 floors
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://cdn.e2ma.net/userdata/1405882.../1321plans.pdf




*41 Tehama St.* 
350 ft. | 107 m | Approx. 35 floors
*Status:* Proposed (Proposed @ 550 ft however zoning limit is 350 ft and Planning Dept. opposes variance)

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









www.rinconhillsf.org




*870 Harrison St.* 
65 ft. | 20 m | 6 floors
*Status:* Proposed 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...onditions_870_harrison_seeks_3_more_year.html




*101 Polk St.* 
? ft. | ? m | ? (Proposed as a 175 unit condominium tower)
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

No Image Available




*One Van Ness Avenue* 
400 ft. | 122 m | Approx. 34 floors
*Status:* Proposed 

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

































All images: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/26/BAR01O4QT5.DTL



*Mission Rock Project (Seawall Lot 337/Pier 48)* 
Multiple Buildings of various heights
*Status:* Proposed

--> *THREAD PENDING* <--

















http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2012/04/mission_rock_plans_dusted_off_swinging_for_2015.html








http://sfgiantsphotos.mlblogs.com/2...sal-unveiling/missionrock_at-a-glance-040412/








http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/03/BAUS1NUA5G.DTL#ixzz1r64M15Ec



*Treasure Island Redevelopment/Towers* 
? ft. | ? m | ? floors
*Status:* Approval process ongoing
--> *THREAD* <--









http://www.cmgsite.com/projects/current/treasure-island-redevelopment/


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This thread is a joint project of myself and SF1977, and credit (if any) goes to both*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

SWEET! 

Beautiful job Cal Escapee & SF 1977! :cheers:



Guess what everyone? San Francisco is rockin again! :rock:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice job Cal Escapee. Can't wait for the Transbay Tower to rise. It'll finally be a tall tower befit for the great city by the bay. I'm glad Transamerica Pyramid is being relegated to second place. There is nothing even remotely beautiful or awe-inspiring about it.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

A few more projects to add to the list, all of which are awaiting approval:

*50 First Street*

3 towers: 64 floors/915 ft. + 56 floors/640 ft. + 15 floors/174 ft.

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...om_towers_at_50_first_street_as.html#comments




























---------------------------------------

*181 Fremont*

54 floors, 700 feet:

http://sksinvestments.com/properties/181-fremont/





































---------------------------------------

*222 Second Street*

26 floors, 350 feet:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2010/01/the_222_second_street_scoop_for_the_second_time.html


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^Thanks--adding them to the original post (which SF1977 and I are still very much working on)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

all the projects are amazing!


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

3589710


----------



## Futtock (Aug 29, 2011)

Wooo! Go San Francisco, I'll be there next week


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's another project: an 8 story building with 120 units of affordable housing for formerly homeless people, support services, and retail, that should break ground in two weeks.










http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._at_530_folsom_for_the_rene_cazenave_apa.html


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^Yes, I just saw that on Socketsite and was about to add it. But thanks--keep pointing out anything like this you see. And also, updates on project status and info on heights and floor counts.

Finally, a plea to anyone interested to start threads on projects that fit SSC criteria.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Should San Francisco emulate Amsterdam and Lyon in this area:









Source: http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...e_choir_with_respect_to_architectural_in.html

by, for example, allowing housing like this:









Source: http://www.sf-planning.org/ftp//fil...European_Lessons_for_the_Central_Corridor.pdf



> In an attempt to learn "how cities can capitalize on the de-industrialization of their urban core to sustainably address the demands of growth and modernization" and inform the development of San Francisco’s Central Corridor Project, the Planning Department’s Steve Wertheim looked at four European cities (Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Lyon and Torino) to understand strategies, successes, and the ability to enhance quality-of-life.


Source: http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...e_choir_with_respect_to_architectural_in.html


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

1840 - 1844 Market resuming construction in April 2012 per http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/03/23/MNJG1NJON9.DTL&tsp=1

Added to compilation (called it under construction to save myself effort of moving it in a couple weeks).


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Lots of new stuff just added: 1415 Mission, 1400 Mission, 1036 Mission, Eddie & Taylor and more. Check 'em out.


----------



## SF1977 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks Cal_Escapee.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way--always looking for better renderings than what's currently being used.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

I forgot to mention, but nice job on the thread!

Figured I might as well post these old renderings of the transbay tower:





































sources: 
http://sfmea.sfplanning.org/2007.0558E_DEIR1.pdf
http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...n_francisco_tallest_tower_and_transit_ce.html

The design is the slightly different older one in those renderings, but the height is revised, and correct at 1,070 feet, so you can see the kind of impact it will have looking towards it from the Tenderloin (a western section of downtown SF, for those who don't know), the Bay Bridge, the Fremont street offramp, and the Bay itself. Now just imagine that the proposed neighboring towers of 915', 700', and 640' are also in those renderings, and that all of these towers actually get built, and built as proposed epper: (finally, a reason to use a dancing produce emoticon!).


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*View-Blocking Confirmed: New Rincon Hill Tower To Start Construction in July*












> Wednesday, March 28, 2012, by Philip Ferrato
> 
> This dropped into our email yesterday: A copy of a memorandum sent to condominium owners at One Rincon Hill confirming plans to build on the empty adjoining lot where Phase II was stalled by the recession. Set to begin in July and expected to take about 26 months to completion, the new tower is being developed by OHR's original developer Michael Kriozere for the new Des Moines-based owners, which snapped up the property for $29.75M earlier this month. The 50-story tower will include a 3,600 square foot fitness center and a 4,000 square foot "Sky Lounge" on top, and have fewer units than planned, with some 1-bedrooms combined into larger units. The new tower will continue to be developed as a condominium, but depending on what happens in the intervening two years of construction, it very likely will start life as a rental building with units to be sold at some point in the future.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

> The four year old plans to develop San Francisco’s Seawall Lot 337/Pier 48 dubbed "Mission Rock" have officially been dusted off with the Giants and their surviving development partner, the Cordish Cos., touting *a plan to break ground for the massive project, currently the site of the San Francisco Giants Parking Lot A, by 2015.*


Source: http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2012/04/mission_rock_plans_dusted_off_swinging_for_2015.html

See Above


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Some really nice projects. Hope to see frequent updates.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

JPBrazil said:


> Some really nice projects. Hope to see frequent updates.


I'm trying to keep it current with edits so there may be updates that are kind of occult. I've got one new project I need to add now.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

350' Mission street is supposed to start construction next month, and a 14-year lease has been signed by Salesforce for the entire tower. It was originally proposed at 27 floors and 375'/114m, but it might have three more floors added, brining it to 30 floors and over 400'/121m.

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...to_call_350_mission_street_home_in_twois.html


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Would that be the tallest thing currently under construction?


----------



## cameronrex (Aug 17, 2009)

I like this one. Great street presence.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

LCIII said:


> Would that be the tallest thing currently under construction?


No, the tallest currently under construction is the second Rincon Hill tower, at 541'/165m. This one would be the 2nd tallest though.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Crescent Heights Apartments rising:*


Crescent Heights - 10th and Market by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Just Released SFMOMA Expansion Video Features Snøhetta Principal, New Renderings*















http://sfcitizen.com/blog/2011/11/









http://www.archiscene.net/museum/sfmoma-expansion-snohetta/


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks pretty bland and overall ugly. Why would anyone pull a building's side up to the street's axis if it's the ugly side with no windows or interesting facade ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Some new renders of the 356' proposal for 75 Howard have been released:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...coop_tower_rendering_and_the_proposed_pu.html










the open space:










It's not that bad, but I'm not too crazy about it either...it just seems too boxy for such a prominent location on the skyline. It would be a great opportunity to build something other than a box on the waterfront (which is completely lined by boxes already).

And here's some more information/renders for the proposal for Transbay blocks 6/7, which includes a 300' tower, three 50'-85' midrises, and some 40' townhomes:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...n_for_block_6_folsom_street_from_fremont.html




























I really like that one.

Also, the Alamo Drafthouse theater has been approved to move in to the old abandoned New Mission theater, and an 8-story, 117 unit apartment building has been approved to replace the neighboring Giant Value 99 cent store.

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ater_redevelopment_and_114_new_condos_ap.html

Here's what it looks like now:










And here's what it'll look like with the apartments and renovated theater:




























the back:


----------



## cameronrex (Aug 17, 2009)

I quite like the New Mission project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ me too, seems nice


----------



## NOPA (Sep 18, 2012)

The New Mission/Alamo Drafthouse is fantastic news. Great repurposing of an underutilized building!


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

^agreed. That theater has been abandoned since 1993, I'm glad it'll get a new life instead of eventually getting demolished. 

Here are some renders for 1400 mission, a proposed 15 story, 157'/48m residential building with 190 units of affordable housing. The site is right next to the Crescent heights development at 10th and Market that's currently under construction (two towers: 35 stories and 22 stories).




























source: http://commissions.sfplanning.org/cpcpackets/2011.1043CEKUX.pdf

And here's another render from that link showing potential height increases (which may have been approved by now, I have no idea), for that whole area around Van Ness and market:










^note that as with all height limits in SF, those numbers are for roof heights, but extra height is allowed for mechanical boxes, crowns, and spires (also the heights listed for crescent heights are a little lower than they should be, as the actual height is around 230' and 350' to the roofs).


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info re the New Mission theater project, glad to see it getting a new lease of life.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

New render for the 11 story hotel proposed for 4th and Clementina streets:










the building that's there currently:










http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ven_stories_of_hotel_infill_and_feet_alo.html


----------



## Pappi (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! Very nice project this Transbay Transit Center and Tower!!! Is it under construction?


----------



## Cuernavacacity (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, nice projects for San F. I like it !


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Pappi said:


> Wow! Very nice project this Transbay Transit Center and Tower!!! Is it under construction?


The transit center is currently under construction (and has been for a couple years now), while the Transbay tower is not under construction yet. The tower is approved though, and the tower site is cleared (it was nothing but sidewalks/bus ramps/passenger loading zones before, there wasn't much to demolish). From what I've read the tower should start construction either late this year or some time in 2014.

And here's some more development news:

The conversion of the old AAA tower in Civic Center to rental apartments is now underway.

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...00_van_ness_is_underway_400_rentals_on_t.html

It'll change from an office building that looks like this (the white tower in the foreground):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6261726806/sizes/l/in/photostream/

to an apartment building that looks like this:










--------------------------------------

The city has also released preliminary plans to build a bunch of highrises and midrises above the Caltrain station/train yard at 4th and King streets in Mission Bay, once high speed rail is built (the station would be demolished and rebuilt underground, beneath the new buildings):

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._to_redevelop_sfs_fourth_and_king_street.html

One option keeps the 280 overpass/offramps in place, while another option has the overpass gone (which may or may not happen, depending on the alignment of the future high speed rail tunnel and funding):










here are the proposed height limits for the development:










---------------------------------------

The SF Giants development at seawall lot 337 in Mission Bay (right across from AT&T park) is also going to start construction sometime before 2015:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...orward_with_massive_mission_rock_develop.html









(the Giants development is that highrise cluster on the right of the render. The tallest tower would be 320', 380', or 450' tall...the render above has it at 450')





































Once that and the development above the CalTrain station gets built (if it does), Mission Bay is going to be a serious new highrise cluster.

---------------------------------------

In addition to that here's a proposed midrise for mid-market/the tenderloin/downtown:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._market_street_site_hits_the_market_sans.html










---------------------------------------

And construction could start sometime this year for the following midrises:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/..._units_on_brannan_up_for_approval_this_a.html





































http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2013/01/400_grove_street_going_for_approvals_this_week.html










http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...elopment_dusted_off_and_set_to_start_con.html










http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...o_take_a_step_forward_while_preserving_t.html



















---------------------------

And last for this post, but definitely not least, is 535 Mission street:

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...013/02/boston-properties-zeros-in-on-535.html










It's a 380'/116m tower that started construction in 2008, but was stalled due to the bad economy. Thankfully it might be revived soon as developer Boston Properties is interested in buying the site and completing the tower:



> *Boston Properties zeros in on 535 Mission*
> 
> Boston Properties, suddenly one of San Francisco’s most voracious developers, is in negotiations to buy 535 Mission St...
> 
> ...


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Developer Forest City has proposed a project called 5M, which would include 5 new buildings, 4 of which would be high rises (the tallest reaching 400'/122m), and a renovation of the Chronicle Building. It would total over 1 million square feet of office space, 750 residential units, 150,000 square feet of ground floor retail, educational, and cultural uses, and 34,000 square feet of privately-owned publicly accessible open space.

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...s_timing_and_proposed_central_p.html#comments


----------



## SF1977 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great shot alias_marks! Welcome.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Since this thread seems to have come back to life and I'd like it to stay that way, I'll repost a couple of recent shots I took and posted in the North American section ("Projects"):

*Crescent Heights: "NEMA" (10th & Market)*

















*Boston Properties: 535 Mission*









*Market @ Franklin (sorry--don't know the project's name)*









*Kilroy Realty: 350 Mission*


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

New renderings of the Warriors arena:































































































































As you can see from the outline in the bay here, the end of the pier will still be used on occasion for docking ships, the arena having been moved back from the bay a bit in order to accommodate them:










source: http://www.nba.com/warriors/sf?venue#_

Now they need to add the Bay Lights to the south side of the Bay Bridge too :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Exclusive First Look at Transbay Transit Center Construction*












> In case you haven't heard, San Francisco's Transbay Transit Center is kind of a big deal. (Emphasis on big.) This massive bus and train station will nearly stretch from 2nd to Main streets, and will be 5 levels with a 5.4-acre rooftop park and surrounding plazas. It will be completely enveloped in glassperforated aluminum, and house all major regional bus lines, Caltrain, and maybe, eventually, possibly, California High-Speed Rail. We recently took tour of the site to find out just how big this project is.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...






































































































All: http://www.patriciachangphotography.com/


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Some details on the three buildings proposed to go up as part of the Warriors arena development:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...rise_across_from_the_warriors_arena.html#more



> While the Warriors' preliminary designs for the development of SWL 330 called for two towers rising up to 150 feet from a solid base of retail, their new design calls for two 100-foot hotel buildings on the northern part of the lot and a 175-foot residential tower to the south with a low-rise commercial building, garage and pedestrian walkway between:






























I wish they would go taller, but this is still way better than the parking lots that are there currently.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures, thanks for all these updates


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Civic Center Rental Project Looking for a Green Light*












> 101 Polk Street is a new project coming before the Planing Commission tomorrow that converts a surface parking lot at the corner of Polk and Hayes to a 13-story, 162-unit residential building with 51 below-ground parking spots and a roof terrace. Designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz (of 100 Van Ness and 399 Fremont fame), the building will feature a mix of studios, 1-, and 2-bedroom rental apartments with inclusionary affordable housing units on site. It's been a veritable lovefest over this project, with SPUR, the Hayes Valley Neighborhood Association, the Civic Center Community Benefit District, the San Francisco Housing Coalition, the San Francisco Bicycle Coalition, the San Francisco Symphony, Another Planet Entertainment (long-term lease holder at Bill Graham Auditorium) and others all supporting it.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Attack of the NIMBYS!*

*Swanky Ritz Carlton Neighbors Appeal Mexican Museum Condo Project Up Before Supervisors*












> The neighbor drama-rama over the Mexican Museum condo project at 705 Mission continues, as an appeal of the environmental review certification has made its way before the Board of Supervisors today. The project includes a new 550-foot tall, 47-story tower to be adjacent and connected to the existing 10-story Aronson Building, including up to 215 residential units, space for The Mexican Museum, office and ground-floor retail/restaurant uses, and 442 parking spaces. Swanky neighbors from the Ritz Carlton condos complained that the project will bring too many people and too much traffic, but the Planning Commission went ahead with the environmental certification anyway. Now an appeal has been filed by various neighbor groups, like 765 Market Street Residential Owners Association, Friends of Yerba Buena, Tenants and Owners Development Corporation, and Yerba Buena Neighborhood Consortium. They've bumped up the complaints a couple notches - too much traffic, too many pedestrians will cause crime (nevermind those active streetscapes), the tower will cast shadows on Union Square and Jessie Square, and the project will mess up the historic Aronson Building (even though the HPC already cleared it)....
> 
> :blahblah:






C*nts!


----------



## ElDudarinodotcom (May 6, 2007)

^^ Word on the street is that the board unanimously affirmed the EIR kay:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sup. Chiu Raises a Stink About 8 Washington's Threat to Sewer System*












> The drama-laden luxury condo development at 8 Washington now finds itself battling a potential s**tstorm courtesy of its long-time foe, Supe David Chiu. The draw of the 134-unit, 136ft high luxury condominium project relies heavily on its sweet location near the Ferry Building, but it's also situated a cool 6ft away from a pressurized sewer pipeline that handles a quarter of the City's wastewater. A report by the SFPUC back in February warned that the project's construction could threaten both the century-old pipeline as well as two underground vaults and an overflow structure, but according to Chiu the agency did not call enough attention to the risks while the Board of Supes was considering the project. It seems odd that the BoS can't be expected to read the report or the news coverage summarizing it, but that's yesterday's news. In full prosecutorial mode, Chiu asked developer Simon Snellgrove of Pacific Waterfront Partners who would pay for a possible rupture in the infrastructure. The answer, at least after the project is completed, is the future condo owners, for whom Chiu apparently "feels very sorry."


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2013/05/sfmomas_snohettadesigned_expansion_breaks_ground_today.html#comments']SFMOMA’s Snøhetta-Designed Expansion Has Broken Ground[/URL]*













> SFMOMA’s Snøhetta-designed 225,000-square-foot expansion officially broke ground this morning. Tomorrow, a free four-day public countdown celebration begins. And starting June 3, the museum will be under construction and closed for two and a half years.
> 
> When SFMOMA reopens in early 2016, the museum’s gallery space will have more than doubled, including a new glass enclosed gallery facing Howard Street to showcase Richard Serra's monumental sculpture "Sequence" which has been on display at Stanford’s Cantor Arts Center since 2011, on loan from the Fisher Collection:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Permits For Tishman's 201 Folsom Street Towers Project Issued*









Curbed



> As we first reported last month, while Tishman Speyer was still waiting for final sign-off on the permits to start construction on their 201 Folsom Street Project, according to a plugged-in source, the timing was imminent.
> 
> Yesterday, building permits for the two towers, two 8-story midrises, and a podium building to rise on the site pictured above were approved and issued. While now waiting for sign-off on the permit to commence excavation and shoring, the building(s) should soon begin.

























































All: http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2012/...hich_was_loved_by_the_planning_commission.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*As 50 First Street Plans Gel, Three Towers Become Two*









http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/02/06/what_happened_to_the_50_first_street_project.php



> Having been on hold for a few years, the plans for a few big towers to rise at First and Mission, a.k.a. the 50 First Street site, have been reworked and resubmitted to Planning.
> 
> As currently envisioned, the existing office/retail buildings at 50 First, 62 First, and 76-78 First would be razed to make room for a 850-foot tall, 59-story tower fronting First Street as well as a 605-foot tall, 56-story tower fronting Mission Street.
> 
> ...











http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/02/06/what_happened_to_the_50_first_street_project.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Inner Richmond's 300 Cornwall is Ready for its Close-Up*












> Let's get to know 300 Cornwall, which consists of six independent homes (one has already gone into contract) designed by award-winning architect Owen Kennerly. Each home is has two levels, three bedrooms and either two or three bathrooms. The homes are located in the Inner Richmond and range from 1275 square feet to 2400 square feet, with prices ranging from $1.495M to $2.295M. Unlike most developments, each home at 300 Cornwall has a completely different floor plan from the others. Sustainable highlights include radiant heating for the floor, solar panels and solar thermal hot water systems, LED lighting, and low voltage halogen lighting.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Renderings Revealed for 535 Mission in SoMa*

65933817



> Way back in 2008, 535 Mission won our Best Building (That Didn't Actually Get Built) award. Shoot forward five years and the building boom is back in full swing, so 535 Mission has crawled out of the development black hole of the late 2000s. The HOK-designed, 27-story office building will reach a height of 378 feet. Construction began back in 2008 before being suspended due to the poor economy, giving this tower a head start on its now opening date of late 2014. The site was previously abandoned by Beacon Capital Partners due to the economy's downturn, so Boston Properties bought it when the latest tsunami of cash hit the Bay Area's building scene. When completed it will be adjacent to the Transbay Transit Center via a pedestrian plaza along Shaw Alley, and a double-height entry will greet visitors. The building is slated for LEED Gold certification.


























































*Construction progress:*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Renderings Revealed for Van Ness Boutique Building*

The Marlow at 1800 Van Ness:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Blanc at 1080 Sutter St.*









http://blancsf.com/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Battle Of The Mexican Museum Heats Up*












> The Planning and Rec & Park Commissions held a special joint hearing to hammer out the details over the 706 Mission/Mexican Museum project. The Handel Architects-designed project, which includes a new 47-story residential tower and rehabilitation of the 10-story Aronson Building, would contain up to 215 dwelling units, a 52,000 sq.ft. museum, and approximately 4,800 sq.ft. of retail. First, the Planning Commission will vote to certify the Final Environmental Impact Report, and judging from some of the swanky neighbor brouhaha over the project, we expect to hear a few last-ditch complaints about traffic and pedestrian congestion during public comments. Then the two commissions will discuss and vote on shadow impacts, since the massive project could increase shadow coverage over Jessie Square and Union Square. The height's already been reduced from the original 520' to 480' in response to Supervisor concerns over shadows (though with penthouse and mechanical bits, the height will cap out around 510' in certain parts). There are a thousand other entitlements and plan amendments to vote on too, but hopefully this hearing will wrap up the five-year-long project and construction can finally get underway.


So now this:



> Residents of the Four Seasons on Market Street are prepared to file a lawsuit over the construction of the 47-story Mexican Museum and tower if approved on June 4. The group, calling themselves "Friends of Yerba Buena Gardens," claim that shadows cast by the tower on Union Square would be significant enough to violate city law. The group stresses they support the museum and the condo tower "as long as it's only 351 feet" tall.
> 
> http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/development/2013/05/mexican-museum-site-caught-shadow-fight


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Details Emerge for Google's Mountain View Campus*












> Google has been very hush-hush when it comes to details of its new 1.1 million sq. ft. campus currently under construction in Mountain View, but we now know some ultra-green features for the mega-project that will be online in 2015. The 42-acre site will be located very close to sensitive wetlands, so Google will only be covering 5 percent of the land with office space, and reserving a full 15 percent to wetland recovery areas. The wetlands will be accessible to employees "which executives see as a potential source of inspiration and education."
> 
> Google hopes to keep travel time between any two locations on the campus under three minutes. To assist in this they will be installing an elevated bicycle track that will connect all nine buildings together in "an infinity loop," where one can "keep circling to your heart's content." Alternative modes of travel will be a theme at the new Googleplex, as cars will also be taking a secondary role. Only around 2,200 parking spaces will be built for the estimated 4,000 employees to work on the campus. A large portion of those spaces will be housed underground, but the rest will be located at a few surface parking lots. These lots, Google hopes, will be removed once more people embrace alternative ways of commuting to work. The project is chock-full of additional green features and is aiming for the highest possible LEED rating: platinum.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/04/sfmoma_closes_breaks_ground_on_expansion_project.php']SFMOMA Closes, Breaks Ground on Expansion Project[/URL]*












> With nothing remaining of the old Fire Station #1 but a pile of rubble, the SFMOMA expansion project is officially underway. The Snøhetta-designed expansion and remodel, coming in at a whopping $610 million, will add 225,000 square feet, more than double the existing gallery space and 6 times the public space. Features will include an outdoor terrace, sculpture terrace, and state-of-the-art conservation studios. The new building will create space for the Fisher Collection, donated by Gap founders Doris and Donald Fisher, and is seeking LEED Gold certification. A modern fire station was built down the road in order for the museum to expand onto the adjacent parcel.
> 
> The museum officially closed on June 2, and will remain that way for roughly 2.5 years while under construction, but there are still many opportunities to experience the art collection through the SFMOMA On the Go program.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Foundry III topped out:*


Untitled by uʌ, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Castro Street Project Coming in for a Check-Up*












> Back in August, the project at 376 Castro Street was approved to demo a gas station and build a 65' six-story mixed-use building with 24 residential units, and 3,000 sq.ft. of ground floor retail. The approval came with the condition that the project sponsor come back when they'd hammered out the design details, like materials, landscaping, and windows. The final design by Sternberg Benjamin Architects contains five 1br and 19 2br units, retail space on both Market and Castro streets, plus a neighborhood community room. Since it's an important street corner, the building is supposed play with a mix of terra cotta-clad and glass walls, in a mix of grays and "buff" colors (oohlala). There will be the seemingly requisite interpretation of bay windows, plus a roof terrace and balconies galore. The details have already been approved by Planning Department staff, so tomorrow is just an informational presentation to the Commission to prove they crossed their T's and dotted their I's.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Condos and Offices Proposed for South Beach Towers
*












> With updated plans submitted to the Planning Department, the 50 First Street project is officially back in play. Way back in 2006, the original plan for the site was a cluster of Renzo Piano designed towers, including two at 1,200 feet tall. Then in 2010 plans were changed to three SOM-designed towers, including 266 hotel rooms and a theater. The latest design, which ditches the hotel and theater, calls for two towers: an 850 foot, 59-story office tower and a 605 foot condo tower with 56 floors. Including a proposed rehab of the existing 88 First Street, a total of 605 dwelling units and over 1.2 million sq. ft. of office space is expected. With TMG Partners/Northwood Investors having completed a purchase of the 7-parcel site this week for $122 million, expect to hear plenty more about this project in the near future.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Oakland*

*Developers complete $18 million purchase of Oakland's Brooklyn Basin*












> Ten years after going into escrow, the developers behind Brooklyn Basin, a 64-acre waterfront development in Oakland, closed on a deal Monday to buy the land for $18 million from the State Lands Commission and the Port of Oakland.
> 
> The developers agreed to the price in 2003 when the deal was first negotiated. At the time, the land was valued at $34 million with about $16 million needed for clean up and remediation.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*201 Folsom Prep Work begins Soon*










CurbedSF


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

So we finally have a proposal/rendering of a 450' tower at 524 howard street, which is directly south of the Transbay terminal:

photo by timbad on SSP:









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6159127&postcount=8

This one has really gone under the radar. That area was up-zoned to 450' a while back, and the Transbay plan called for a tower at that location years ago, but this is the first proposal or rendering I've seen. I'm excited about it, SF really needs more skinny towers like this one.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Work Begins On The New 100 Van Ness Facade*












> Thursday, June 13, 2013, by Michael Conrad
> 
> Share on email10A crane has been erected high over the roof of the 400 foot tall 100 Van Ness building and work has begun to convert the tower from a concrete-wrapped office building into a glass-draped residential tower. Workers have removed a potion of the original facade near the top of the high-rise, and are busy popping out windows in order to strip the original skin. When completed, the building will house 399 residential units, a roof deck on the 29th floor and retail on the ground floor. Parking will be limited to 112 spaces, but it's location near the Mid-Market and the intersection of Market and Van Ness streets will provide plenty of transportation options in all directions.
> 
> [...]


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

The tower proposed for 1481 post street, a project that has seemingly been dead for the past few years, is back, with a new design and new rendering:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...tower_redesigned_and_powering_u.html#comments










It's proposed at 416' feet tall, and just like with the last proposal, a bunch of wealthy idiot NIMBYs are flipping out and acting like it will somehow "ruin" their neighborhood (which is already full of highrises hno. I hope the NIMBYs lose this battle, but I'm not holding my breath. They already have a NIMBY petition website up and everything, complete with blatant lies (seems to be a theme with NIMBYs in SF), such as claiming the tower would be "twice" as tall as any other building on cathedral Hill (completely false...it's only 20 feet or so taller than it's neighbor :bash, or that it would somehow create a traffic nightmare that would endanger senior citizens (LOL, where do these idiots get these ideas?).

As for the building, it definitely doesn't look as nice as the old SOM design, but from that one rendering, it does look like it could be pretty decent looking IMO.


----------



## Lordpenguinton (Aug 19, 2009)

It's almost as if 2008 till now never happened, almost every highrise/skyscraper project slated to go up then is now going up or about to. After walking around cathedral hill the other day, either everyone goes to Fillmore-Japantown, or walks down to Van Ness-Polk; that whole area should be way more dense, like a San Francisco version of Streeterville, with more going on. Then again the delegation at the Chinese Consulate might put out a ballot measure affirming their rights to a view of St. Mary's Cathedral and atleast 4 boring off-white colored 25 story buildings. It could pass depending on the supervisor.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*ICON in The Castro revealed!* http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/17/your_first_look_icon_in_the_castro_reveals_itself.php




























http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/...o_reveals_itself.php#51bf4f70f92ea17fbd00d442


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Massive Schlage Lock Factory Redevelopment Back On*












> With an unparalleled housing market booming in San Francisco, a developer is trying again to lock down the redevelopment of a large plot in Visitacion Valley that has sat fallow for more than a decade.
> 
> The former Schlage Lock Co. factory site is in many ways the exemplar of the dense, transit-friendly development that San Francisco, the greater Bay Area and the state love. The empty, 15.3-acre parcel is close to Muni's T-Third Street line that runs to downtown and the Bayshore station for Caltrain headed to Silicon Valley, it is close to U.S. Highway 101, it is near bike trails and there is a commercial corridor within walking distance.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*More Pricing Released for the Marlow on Van Ness*












> The Marlow at 1800 Van Ness has released pricing for some of its units. While the boutique building won't be move-in ready until early 2014, that didn't stopped folks from buying up all the 18 pre-released units in just eight days about two months ago. The eight-story, 98-unit, mixed-used building with 4,900 square feet of commercial space has amenities like an attended lobby, common outdoor area, and secured parking for each home. The least expensive one bedroom currently available is a 1-bed, 1-bath, 746 square foot unit that's asking $725K. It has monthly HOA dues of $551.29. The most expensive one bedroom currently available is a 1-bed, 1-bath, 754 square foot unit that's asking $854K and has monthly HOA does of $553.03.

























































http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/20/more_pricing_released_for_the_marlow_on_van_ness.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*201 Folsom Mega-Project Breaks Ground in Rincon Hill*












> Bulldozers are out in force, demolishing the existing parking lot at 201 Folsom Street between Main and Beale to make way for up to 725 residential units. The Tishman Speyer project will consist of two mid-rise and two high-rise towers surrounding a central courtyard. The glassy towers will rise to 38 and 43 stories, and contain a mix of studio through 3-bedroom units. The Arquitectonica design is meant to complement the existing Infinity Towers, built in the last decade, which also features 2 towers with an abundance of glass, and breathtaking views.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Avalon Bay's Rental Tower Ready to Top Out in Mid-Market*












> Avalon Bay's newest residential building in San Francisco, located at 55 9th Street in the Mid-Market area, is preparing to pour the top floor of the 17-story high-rise. The 273-unit building will be a mix of studio, 1-, and 2-bedrooms rentals, and have 5,000 sq. ft. of ground floor retail.



































































All: http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/06/20/avalon_bays_rental_tower_ready_to_top_out_in_midmarket.php


----------



## SF1977 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if the rendering is up to date, but good news none the less:



> Trumark Urban is set to start construction on a 27-condo project in the Marina, the first of a 625-unit, seven-project housing portfolio the company will be developing over the next four years.
> The group has closed on 1501 Filbert St., an 11,000 square foot site that previously was home to a gas station.
> The six-story building will feature large units targeting current residents of neighboring residents of the Marina District, Cow Hollow and Pacific Heights.


Source: http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...mark-revs-up-with-marina-condos.html?page=all









Source: www.socketsite.com


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mixed-Use Highrise Tower Looks to Build Near Waterfront*












> Paramount Group is seeking permission to build a 31-story highrise mixed-use tower in San Francisco's Rincon Hill Area, on the site of a current parking structure. The tower, with waterfront views, would consist of 82 hotel rooms and 109 residential units. A new website has been launched with some shiny new renderings but that isn't swaying Rincon Neighbors, who call the project "undistinguished," and claim that, at 350 feet, it would "tower over nearby buildings." This one is still a long way from being finalized, however, with the Draft Environmental Impact Report due this summer.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Mid-Market Grocery To Open In SF Mart*












> A 22,000 sq. ft. food emporium, known as The Market, has inked a 30-year lease in the SF Mart building in Mid-Market. The combination retail/prepared food space "will focus on natural and specialty foods" from both local established firms and "micro-entrepreneurs." Located in the same building as Twitter, Yammer and One King's Lane, the emporium is slated to open in October.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*399 Fremont Is Ready To Break Ground As Rentals*












> Building permits for the redesigned 400-foot residential tower to rise at 399 Fremont Street have been approved and issued, redesigned to hit the market as smaller rental units rather than condos.
> 
> As we first reported last year, the 42-story Rincon Hill tower and podium to rise on the corner of Fremont and Harrison will yield 452 residential units with 238 parking spaces for autos (including 36 tandem spaces served by valet) and 150 spaces for bikes under the podium.


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lennar lands investors in $7B shipyard redevelopment*

theshipyardsf.com



















A Minneapolis investment company has bought a “significant minority stake” in Lennar Urban’s $7 billion redevelopment of the Hunters Point Shipyard and Candlestick Point.

The details of the investment were not made public.

In addition, the 750-acre redevelopment project has received “millions of dollars” from the San Francisco Bay Area Regional Center, a U.S. government-approved entity involved with the federal EB-5 program, an government investor program that allows wealthy immigrants to invest $500,000 in an American business in exchange for temporary residency status.

Lennar and its partners also are in discussions with domestic and international banks that recently have inquired about opportunities with the project.

“As we have said all along, this public/private partnership is exciting because San Francisco needs housing and it needs jobs. Investors understand that the time is right for this project,’’ said Lennar Urban President Kofi Bonner.

The announcement comes two days after Lennar Urban started construction on the first 88 townhouses at the Hunters Point Shipyard. The units will be part of the Hilltop phase of the development, which will total 1,400 homes. Construction will be completed on 247 market-rate and affordable homes by the end of 2014.

At a ceremonial groundbreaking June 26th, Mayor Ed Lee called it “one of our City’s most important development projects in a generation.”

“We are moving forward without delay to transform the blighted former shipyard to bring new housing, parks and thousands of construction and permanent jobs to San Francisco in the next three decades,” he said.

The Hunters Point Shipyard-Candlestick Point is the largest redevelopment effort in San Francisco since the 1906 earthquake. The nearly $8 billion, 750-acre development project will create more than 12,000 new residential units, with more than one-third of those affordable to low-income households. In addition, the site is slated for a research and development campus and 350 acres of parkland.

China Development Bank agreed late last year to invest $1 billion into the redevelopment, but that deal fell apart in April.
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...-lands-investors-in-7b-shipyard.html?page=all


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The view towards 100 Van Ness (first tower under renovation) and 10th and Market*



View from Liberty Hill by sirgious, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

201 Folsom (now "Lumina") breaks ground: http://blog.sfgate.com/johnking/2013/06/27/two-more-cranes-are-bound-for-rincon-hill/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2013/07/09/contemporary_condos_planned_for_heart_of_hayes_valley.php']Contempo A Go-Go In Hayes Valley[/URL]*












> Another former Central Freeway parcel may soon be developed in the form of Hayes Valley condos. DM Development is hoping to build two residential buildings at 450 Hayes Street, between Gough and Octavia. The 4-story buildings will contain a total of 41 units (five below market rate) over 3,700 sq. ft. of retail and 20 off-street parking spaces. The unit mix will be 24 one-bedroom and 16 two-bedroom units, with a single three-bedroom tossed in. The two buildings will bookend a central courtyard, and the northern most building will have its main entrance along Ivy, which runs parallel to Hayes Street. The Handel Architects-designed project is headed to planning this Thursday, where their staff has recommended approval. If approval indeed happens, expect to see this project completed by 2015.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Work Begins On New Mission Theater Project*









Demolition: it's a "Giant Value".



> The Giant Value store is turning into a giant pile of rubble as Alamo Draft House begins work on its combination new condo/theater conversion plan of the historic Mission Theater, approved in January. The residential portion of the project will be an 85-foot, 8-story mixed-use building (the second tallest in the Mission) with 114 units over ground-floor retail and 89 parking spaces. The Kwan Henmi design is intended to weave "the project tightly into the existing vibrant urban fabric" as well as "bring individuality to the building and dwelling units." The conversion of the existing Mission Theater will create a 348-seat main theater, as well as 4 smaller screening rooms, a restaurant and a bar/lounge.


And soon:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Whine Country tour*

8 Washington opponents mount latest NIMBY attack: http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/...-map-a-threat-to-8-washington-ballot-measure/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Stanley Saitowitz Masterpiece Revealed At 616 20th St.*












> Stanley Saitowitz-designed buildings are enjoying quite a year, with 1501 15th Street and 8 Octavia garnering much attention. Then there is The Central Waterfront's 616 20th Street, where the screening has been removed to reveal the distinct facade of the Saitowitz design. The 5-story building, in the pipeline since 2008, is finally nearing completion on its 16 one- and two-bedroom units, built over 3,000 sq. ft. of ground floor retail. The building will contain parking for 12 cars, and is less than 1 block from 3rd Street's T Muni line.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
New Plans For Prime Transbay Parcel: 44-Story Condo Tower *



> San Francisco’s Planning Commission first approved entitlements for a 311-foot tall, 23-story office building to be built at 524 Howard Street back in 1989, but the ground was never broken and the prime Transbay adjacent parcel was foreclosed upon in 2011.
> 
> Authorization to operate a temporary parking lot on the site expired earlier this year. And while the new owners of the site are seeking an extension to continue operating the lot, they’re also working on a new plan to construct a 44-story condo tower on the site.
> 
> While an on-site board for the 524 Howard Street project announces "coming soon," keep in mind that plans for the newly envisioned 450-foot tower with facades on both Howard and Natoma have yet to be approved by Planning much less permitted for construction.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Check Out the Proposed Skin for the Transbay Transit Center*












> We brought you word earlier today that the Transbay Joint Powers Authority got permission from British mathematical physicist Dr. Roger Penrose to incorporate his Penrose Rhombus Tiling into the exterior walls of the future Transbay Transit Center designed by Pelli Clarke Architects. Dr. Penrose and PCPA are working together to incorporate the design into the building's skin, and we just received renderings of the proposed design. The Transbay Transit Center is scheduled to be complete in the fall of 2017.































*Work at Transbay TC progressing:*


Transbay Transit Center Tour by urbanists, on Flickr


Transbay Transit Center Tour by urbanists, on Flickr


----------



## Lordpenguinton (Aug 19, 2009)

Walking around the financial district the last few days, I noticed the buildings where 181 Fremont is to be built being emptied, office move style, also the owners of 350 Mission now want to add 6 floors to their building, hopefully that's not a problem, even more would be better but what can you do?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Catherdral Hill Tower Proposed Where Others Failed*












> Developer ADCO is proposing a new 36-story residential tower at 1481 Post Street in the Cathedral Hill neighborhood. The 262-unit condominium development "will offer unparalleled views of the surrounding community and exceptional amenities right in the center of the City." As good as that all sounds, this is the same site that ADCO was planning to build a 38-story tower of a much catchier design, but was discouraged by the Japantown Task Force and local residents until the developer pulled the design. Complicating the matter is the fact that the planned tower is 410 feet, but the site is currently zoned for only


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the Transbay Transit Center will be :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*829 Folsom Nearly Sold Out*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*38 Dolores Open For Business*












> Complete with a new name and a space on our 40 Most Notable Developments list, 85 Dolores Street is nearly ready to release their rental condos to the public. The project formerly known as 2001 Market will feature 81 units and a 30,000 sq. ft. Whole Foods on the ground floor. The building is being touted as "the place for your urban lifestyle" with features like a green roof, on-site car share and bicycle parking. With respective walk and transit scores of 97 and 100, the building is close or accessible to nearly every possible amenity an urban-dweller could desire, including restaurants, cafes, shopping, and parks.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Evolution Of Design For 325 Fremont Street*












> As we first reported last year, with 8 stories and 88-units at 333 Fremont Street rising next door, Crescent Heights quietly submitted plans for a twenty-five story tower with 119 dwelling units, 61 parking spaces and a 2,600 square foot roof deck to rise on the Rincon Hill parcel at 325 Fremont Street which they purchased for $4.85 million in early 2012.
> 
> As plugged-in people know, plans for a 200-foot, twenty-two story building with 59 dwelling units at 325 Fremont were first approved over a decade ago, a plan which was revised in 2004 to yield 70 units but which never broke ground. In 2005, the Rincon Hill Plan was certified and the 325 Freemont Street site was up-zoned to a 250-foot height limit.
> 
> Crescent Heights' plans for their 250-foot tower at 325 Fremont Street as designed by Handel Architects and rendered above have yet to be approved.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 12 Story Apartments In The Works For Mid-Market*












> Having purchased the vacant Mid-Market parcel at 1125 Market Street for $7.8 million in December, MacFarlane Partners has submitted draft plans for a 12-story building with 150 apartments over 3,000 square feet of commercial space along Market Street. A garage for 16 cars would be accessed from Stevenson Street, along which the parcel backs.
> 
> Recognizing a need to make Stevenson Street "a more livable and pedestrian-oriented street," San Francisco’s Planning Department is strongly suggesting "enhanced streetscape improvements" to Stevenson as part of the proposed project, including enhanced street furnishings and landscaping.
> 
> *The proposed project currently exceeds the allowable density for the Mid-Market lot and will need special authorization from San Francisco’s Planning Commission to proceed. *


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

I love San Francisco! Great city.

I was in San Francisco a few weeks ago:

Update 7.13.13:

Rincon Hill towers by fotovandaag, on Flickr

Another highrise under construction (and reconstruction), I don't know the names, Van Ness?:

Highrise by fotovandaag, on Flickr


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

Dubbel


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

desertpunk said:


> *Mixed-Use Highrise Tower Looks to Build Near Waterfront*


Stunning!:applause:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://blog.sfgate.com/johnking/2013/07/22/head-turning-architecture-in-a-quiet-s-f-hood/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Nema Closing In On Opening Date*









http://www.oaklandmofo.com/blog/10th-and-market/



> San Francisco's been keeping a pretty close eye on Nema, the massive 754-unit apartment complex under construction at the corner of 10th and Market. The building is less than two months away from opening, so we thought it best to give you a sneak peek of what to expect from the model studio that was shown last week.
> 
> Located on the 16th floor of the South Tower, the 470 square foot model studio offers a view into the "sleek modern finishes" that Nema advertises: polished concrete flooring, heavy-duty lacquer cabinets, stainless steel appliances, and an in-unit washer/dryer. While small, the model offers sweeping, south facing views of the city. Not all units will boast the same views, but most above the 10th floor will have at least a decent view of the complex's urban terrace, a.k.a. the 3rd floor roof deck.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Some photo updates from viewguysf and simms3_redux, over on SSP:

*535 Mission (380ft/115m/27 fl):*









pic by simm3_redux on SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=118924&page=19









pic by viewguysf on flickr/SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=118924&page=19


*One Rincon Hill, north tower (541ft/151m/50fl):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viewguysf/9593342458/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/viewguysf/9591827317/


*45 Lansing (450ft/137m/39fl):*









by simms3_redux, on SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6243883&postcount=286









by simms3_redux, on SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6243883&postcount=286


*350 Mission (455ft/139m/30fl):*









by simms3_redux on SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6243891&postcount=231









by viewguysf on flickr/SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6244094&postcount=232

And here's a webcam of 350 mission: http://www.350mission.com/tour/webcam


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Mplsuptown said:


> 333 Fremont St. is rather awful looking.


Yeah it's not great looking, but it'll look better once the giant blank walls on the side are covered up by 399 Fremont.


----------



## cameragiaphat (Jan 14, 2014)

content is very interesting and meaningful to me


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Mplsuptown said:


> 333 Fremont St. is rather awful looking. The Lennar development planned for Hunter's Point Shipyard looks promising and ambitious and hopefully successful.


Be aware that when the block is built out, only the street-facing side of 333 will be visible. The other side seen above will have a building next to it which is why the big blank walls exist (except in the set-back portion).


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Cal_Escapee said:


> Be aware that when the block is built out, only the street-facing side of 333 will be visible. The other side seen above will have a building next to it which is why the big blank walls exist (except in the set-back portion).


Consider myself awared.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like the civic center skyline may get another 400' tower:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2014/01/market_street_site_zoned_for_400foot_tower_in_play.html



> Sitting on a prime corner parcel that was partially up-zoned for development up to 400 feet in height as part of San Francisco's Market & Octavia Plan, the Boas family is preparing to sell the two-story Honda dealership at the intersection of Market and South Van Ness Ave.
> 
> The potential 400-foot tower would be built on the southern portion of the triangular parcel with the Market Street frontage rising up to 120 feet in height. As the parcel's development was envisioned by Brand + Allen back in 2007:


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

84974173


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

An update on 181 Fremont (802'/244m), from socketsite:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...ntown_on_fremont_street_and_its_a_bad_mo.html



> Bored to a depth of 263 feet below street level, the deepest known construction shaft in the history of San Francisco has been drilled at 181 Fremont Street, one of 42 shafts which will embed the 802-foot tower's foundation into the ground.
> 
> With a six-foot diameter, the shaft is a bad mother…and Malcolm Drilling dug it.


Pretty cool!

And some more updates via simms3_redux on SSP (I added building heights in bold for those unfamiliar):



> 350 Mission (now above street level and working on lobby area)*455'/139m/30fl*
> 45 Lansing (now ~floor 3 and about to shoot up like ORH North) *450'/137m/39fl*
> 222 Second (one step ahead of 1400 Mission whereby the first pour is done and some rebar is going in) *350'/107m/26fl*
> 1400 Mission (about to do first pour and ready to rise) *15 floors*
> ...


Also there's a 13 story project planned for 1450 Franklin street, which I hadn't even heard of until a couple days ago. It's undergoing site prep right now. Here's a rendering:










http://www.cross2dg.com/portfolio/1450-franklin-street-condominiums/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Proposals for Transbay Block 8 Include Potential Starchitect*












> Three big builders are in the running to develop Block 8, a 42,000 square foot piece of land that has been zoned for 740 residential units. The project had been shelved for five years, but a request for proposals was reissued last December. All of the developers have lots of experience in the San Francisco market, but one also has a potential starchitect on board: if developer Related California wins the land, they will enlist the services of Rem Koolhaas to design the building. The other two developers vying for the land are Millennium Partners, which was responsible for the Four Seasons San Francisco and the Millennium Tower, and Golub, which developed the 32-story residential tower at 299 Fremont. Each of the three teams will submit a proposal for the land, and each proposal will include an affordable housing element because 27 percent of the building is required to be affordable. Ground floor retail will also be included in each proposal. The future project will be adjacent to a 41-story, 563-unit mixed-use tower at Block 9 that breaks ground this year.


----------



## MCConstruction (Mar 13, 2014)

*I'm seriously... impressed/overwhelmed!*

Keeping up this forum with all these photos seems like it's a full time job. lol. :nuts:

I haven't even seen all these places and I go to San Francisco every week. hno: The city is so huge. So many buildings.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^I have pretty much given up and, instead, keep http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3382 current. The format is easier to deal with.

If you visit San Francisco regularly, you should come over there and help. There are a number of the larger projects--181 Fremont, 399 Fremont, 340 Fremont, 222 Second, 199 Fremont, 45 Lansing, 201 Folsom and more that we would love to have more frequent photos of. Grab your cell phone if you pass them and snap a photo.


----------



## MCConstruction (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, well that makes sense. That format is much easier. :lol: 
I won't make any promises, but if I do pass by there and my shots don't look like garbage (they don't look as good as the one's posted, my resolution is not that good) I'll come by and post them.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Starchitect Rem Koolhaas selected to build tower at Transbay site*












> Dutch superstar architect Rem Koolhaas is getting another crack at San Francisco.
> 
> The city’s Office of Community Investment and Infrastructure has selected Koolhaas’ team – led by developer Related California – to design a 550-foot residential tower for a city-owned parcel on Folsom Street, between First and Fremont streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Kopacz said:


> Looks pretty bland and overall ugly. Why would anyone pull a building's side up to the street's axis if it's the ugly side with no windows or interesting facade ?


Correct. Totally stupid and UGLY. That's the thing with SF-MOMA. No beauty...no brains.

God, 95% of the new stuff going up in SF is soooooooo BLOCKY. Nothing new or exciting -- it's just cramming all the space that they can in a cozy city.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Correct. Totally stupid and UGLY. That's the thing with SF-MOMA. No beauty...no brains.
> 
> God, 95% of the new stuff going up in SF is soooooooo BLOCKY. Nothing new or exciting -- it's just cramming all the space that they can in a cozy city.


Interesting opinion, seeing as there are some great buildings going up/planned in SF, many of which are designed by very well-regarded architects (Cesar Pelli, Norman Foster, Rem Koolhaas, SOM), and many of which are not blocks. I'd say most aren't boring either. 

These look "blocky" and boring to you?

*Transbay Tower:*










*181 Fremont:*










*399 Fremont:*










*Lumina towers:*










*One Rincon Hill towers:*










*535 Mission:*











And It's not like a box/block is an inherently ugly shape, though maybe you personally feel that way. There are some good looking boxy/blocky towers going up/proposed too:

*500 Folsom:*










*350 Mission:*










*222 Second:*










*299 Fremont:*










*340 Fremont:*










*45 Lansing* (which while not a great design IMO, does have a pointy crown on top of the boxyness):










When it comes to smaller developments, I agree that there's a lot of overly boring and overly blocky stuff going on, which can largely be blamed on height limits that force developers to build that way in order to get a desirable amount of square footage out of their project (and to cut costs in a city where it takes forever/is very expensive to get a project going). But it's not like every single new building has to be an architectural masterpiece, and really, most low/midrise/short highrise buildings anywhere on earth are pretty blocky. 

When it comes to high profile highrise construction, SF has finally gotten pretty interesting over the past 10-15 years...and that _does _include some good-looking blocky towers among an increasing amount of non-boxes. So give some credit where its due! SF's skyline is finally evolving after decades of being dominated by relatively boring boxes from the 60s/70s/80s.


----------



## CityTrip (Oct 30, 2009)

The Transbay Tower is my favorite, and not because of the height. It has soft, elegant curves all the way up the entire tower. Even the sides have a slight curve to them. Now 222 Second on the other hand, that one you could definitely say is blocky.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

CityTrip said:


> Now 222 Second on the other hand, that one you could definitely say is blocky.


Definitely, though it looks OK in my opinion. Maybe a little stubby, but I like the facade a lot.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha I would definitely left a few of those off the list. More than a couple boring blocky designs there but overall the projects in SF are interesting and some of them undeniably beautiful.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

LCIII said:


> Haha I would definitely left a few of those off the list. More than a couple boring blocky designs there but overall the projects in SF are interesting and some of them undeniably beautiful.


Maybe you missed the part where half of the list was specifically of blocky designs that look pretty good despite being blocky? (with one ugly exception, that I noted, but just listed because it's not _completely_ blocky :lol I was arguing against what seemed to be an opinion that blocky/boxy towers are inherently boring/ugly just because of the shape. Like in order to be interesting, a tower needs to be a cylinder, amorphous blob, or variant on a pyramid, or have a spire or something? The city actually could use more spires though, IMO

Of course beauty is subjective, but I think it's a little extreme to say that 95% of buildings going up in SF are boring. And it's an objective truth that many of the nicest and tallest towers going up are not "blocky" at all, and in most people's opinions (that I've heard) are pretty good looking. And a lot of people like many of the boxy ones too.

But regardless of one's opinion on blockyness, I think most people can agree that there are at least a few really nice looking towers going up in SF.


----------



## CityTrip (Oct 30, 2009)

Not every single building is going to be a great design in any city. Every city of substantial size has something crappy built in it. There is a thread somewhere on this site that's just for the worst buildings in any city. I checked it out once and believe me, there is some really ugly buildings out there!


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

techniques1200s said:


> *299 Fremont:*


Do we have a name for this style? The "glass + high contrast facade + weird trellis" style that is popping up all over California drives me apeshit and I'd love to be able to call it something so I can besmirch it more easily.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hey, everyone....could san francisco be such awesome city?....








http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/San_Francisco


----------



## CityTrip (Oct 30, 2009)

Not in this lifetime!


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

It is a fairly great vision. Oh to sleep for 200 years.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

In case anyone is curious....

San Francisco (city-proper) highrise construction since 2000 (35+ meters):

*2000's*

1. Millennium tower ------------ 645' - 2009
2. One Rincon Hill south tower -- 640' - 2008
3. 555 Mission street ----------- 487' - 2008
4. St. Regis tower -------------- 484' - 2005
5. Infinity tower II -------------- 450' - 2009
6. JPMorgan Chase Building ------ 420' - 2002
7. The Paramount --------------- 420' - 2002
8. Infinity tower I --------------- 400' - 2008
9. Four Seasons Hotel ----------- 398' - 2001
10. 101 Second street ----------- 354' - 2000
11. InterContinental hotel -------- 340' - 2008
12. 55 Second Street ------------ 330' - 2002
13. 150 California ---------------- 330' - 2000
14. The Metropolitan I ----------- 266' - 2004
15. Bridgeview ------------------ 26 floors - 2002
16. Trinity Place building I ------- 24 floors - 2009
17. US Federal Building ---------- 234' - 2007
18. SoMa Grand ----------------- 233' - 2007
19. The Watermark -------------- 22 floors - 2006
20. The Metropolitan II ---------- 217' - 2004
21. BLŪ ------------------------- 209' - 2008
22. Argenta --------------------- 20 floors - 2008
23. The Brannan tower I --------- 18 floors - 2001
24. The Brannan tower II -------- 18 floors - 2001
25. The Brannan tower III ------- 18 floors - 2002
26. Courtyard San Francisco ----- 18 floors - 2001
27. Avalon Mission Bay I --------- 17 floors - 2003
28. Avalon Mission Bay II -------- 17 floors - 2006
29. Avalon Mission Bay III ------- 17 floors - 2009
30. Arterra --------------------- 16 floors - 2008
31. Beacon west ---------------- 16 floors - 2003
32. Beacon east ---------------- 16 floors - 2003
33. Hearst Tower --------------- 155' - 2005
34. 199 New Montgomery street - 150' - 2004
35. International Hotel ----------- 15 floors - 2005
36. Gap Building ----------------- 15 floors - 2001
37. 125 Mason Street ------------ 14 floors - 2008
38. Foundry Square I ------------ 145' - 2007
39. Foundry Square II ------------ 145' - 2003
40. Foundry Square IV ----------- 145' - 2003
41. M.H. de Young Museum ------- 144' - 2005
42. Symphony tower ------------- 130' - 2007
43. The Heritage on Fillmore ------ 13 floors - 2007
44. 10th & Mission Family Housing - 12 floors - 2009
45. 301 Mission street ------------ 12 floors - 2008
46. Moscone Center expansion ---- 115' - 2003

*2010's* (including under construction and site prep/demo)

1. Transbay tower ----------- 1,070' - 2014 (u/c start)
2. 181 Fremont ---------------- 802' - 2014 (u/c start)
3. One Rincon Hill north tower -- 541' - 2012 (u/c start, topped out)
4. 350 Mission ----------------- 455' - 2013 (u/c start)
5. 45 Lansing ------------------ 450' - 2013 (u/c start)
6. Lumina tower I -------------- 450' - 2013 (u/c start)
7. 399 Fremont ---------------- 440' - 2014 (u/c start)
8. 340 Fremont ---------------- 430' - 2014 (demolition)
9. Lumina tower II ------------- 400' - 2013 (u/c start)
10. 535 Mission ---------------- 378 - 2013 (u/c resumed, foundation started in 2008. Topped out)
11. Nema tower I -------------- 352' - 2014
12. 222 Second street --------- 350' - 2013 (u/c start)
13. 299 Fremont --------------- 350' - 2014 (u/c start) 
14. CPMC Van Ness ------------ 260' - 2014 (demolition)
15. One Hawthorne street ------ 25 floors - 2010
16. Trinity Place building 2 ----- 22 floors - 2013
17. Trinity Place building 3 ----- 22 floors - 2014 (site prep)
18. Nema tower II ------------- 220' - 2014
19. CCSF Chinatown campus --- 216' - 2012
20. AVA ---------------------- 205' - 2013
21. 1400 Mission -------------- 200' - 2014 (u/c start)
22. SFMOMA expansion ------- 195' - 2014 (u/c start)
23. P.U.C. Headquarters ------ 181' - 2012
24. Madrone tower I ---------- 16 floors - 2012
25. Madrone tower II --------- 16 floors - 2012
26. Arden tower I ------------ 16 floors - 2013 (u/c start)
27. Arden tower II ----------- 16 floors - 2013 (u/c start)
28. Hampton Inn ------------- 15 floors - 2013 (u/c start, topped out)
29. Foundry Square III ------- 145' - 2014
30. 1415 Mission ------------- 14 floors - 2014 (u/c start)
31. 1285 Sutter -------------- 13 floors - 2013
32. 1450 Franklin ------------- 13 floors - 2014 (site prep)
33. Mission Bay block 13w ---- 13 floors - 2013 (u/c start)
34. 1321 Mission ------------- 11 floors - 2014 (u/c start)
35. SF General Hospital addition - 8 floors (u/c, supposed to be done in 2015, not sure when construction started. I'm pretty sure it's 35+ meters tall, despite the low floor count)

There are 30 more approved highrises that i can think of, 29 of which are part of the big and slow-moving Treasure Island, Hunters Point, and Park Merced redevelopment projects (the remaining one is 350 Bush)...so those ones won't be built for a while. And I guess there's always the possibility that NIMBYs kill some of them in the future.

As far as highrise proposals go, there are 36 that I know of, many of which are likely to be approved within the next couple years.

So many projects!


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Mplsuptown said:


> It is a fairly great vision. Oh to sleep for 200 years.


'Future nostalgia'.


----------



## CityTrip (Oct 30, 2009)

Not too many cities have a construction boom going on like S.F. does at this time in the U.S.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

A few more proposals:









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6543133&postcount=5844









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...arket_street_home_and_build_64_apartment.html









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2014/04/new_designs_for_87_dwellings_at_market_and_sanchez.html









http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...pment_of_cafe_cocomo_closing_in_on_appro.html

And this ugly thing is now under construction:



















http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...in_mission_bay_kaiser_permanentes_mob_to.html


----------



## Dkay101 (Apr 20, 2014)

CityTrip said:


> Not too many cities have a construction boom going on like S.F. does at this time in the U.S.


San Francisco may be going through a bit of a construction boom, but I think that the boom in Los Angeles will be massive in comparison.


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

The West Coast is really on fire. San Fran, LA and Seattle are all building a lot right now. Skylines are changing for sure!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> *535 Mission St. climbing fast:*
> 
> 
> Transbay Transit Center by urbanists, on Flickr


+1


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Dkay101 said:


> San Francisco may be going through a bit of a construction boom, but I think that the boom in Los Angeles will be massive in comparison.


Hope your crystal ball is right, but SF is destroying LA at present.


----------



## CityTrip (Oct 30, 2009)

Dkay101 said:


> San Francisco may be going through a bit of a construction boom, but I think that the boom in Los Angeles will be massive in comparison.


You must be unaware of what is being built at this time in S.F. There are more than 30 buildings going up with the majority of those highrise development, and more in the planning stage as we speak. I don't see that much now or in the near future in the L.A. thread. :cheers:


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Dkay101 said:


> San Francisco may be going through a bit of a construction boom, but I think that the boom in Los Angeles will be massive in comparison.


Are you measuring in inches or centimeters? Soft or . . . well, you know.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

CityTrip said:


> You must be unaware of what is being built at this time in S.F. There are more than 30 buildings going up with the majority of those highrise development, and more in the planning stage as we speak. I don't see that much now or in the near future in the L.A. thread. :cheers:


30?

There's 3 pages of them here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3382

That's well over 100 active projects. To be fair, most are not high rise, but there are at least 16 towers over 350 ft.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like 350 Bush will finally be built:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/...o_rise_over_sfs_mining_exchange_building.html












> A joint venture has been formed to develop the 19-story office tower to rise at 350 Bush, designed by Heller Manus to incorporate the terra cotta facade and columns of the landmark San Francisco Mining Exchange Building on the parcel along with the long-vacant adjacent lot. China-based Gemdale Corporation is partnering with Dallas-based Lincoln Property Company on the project.
> 
> The Exchange Place development will yield 372,000 square feet of office space spanning Bush Street to Pine Street, with a grand lobby in the historic exchange hall, a galleria at the street level and outdoor space above the addition on the adjacent lot.


It was approved years ago if I'm not mistaken, and the site's already an empty lot, so it could get started pretty quickly.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

CityTrip said:


> Not too many cities have a construction boom going on like S.F. does at this time in the U.S.


Not very many cities in the US have such a severe shortage of real estate, either.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Article in today's WSJ about San Francisco's scorching commercial real estate market.


----------



## parody24 (Nov 18, 2013)

Very, very exciting for one of the greatest cities on Earth! Love those new towers coming up soon. I stay in downtown San Fran frequently and always LOVE to see the new developments.


----------



## lrd1rocha (Feb 12, 2005)

San Francisco's highrise development has really picked up. A few years ago things looked less promising with the construction of the second Rincon Tower suspended, the Transbay Tower just a proposal, and the economy discouraging new construction.

I can't wait to see the developments in person.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Environmental Review Starting for Arquitectonica's 1545 Pine*












> Tomorrow the Planning Commission will have a public hearing on the draft environmental document for the new mixed-use project at 1527-1545 Pine Street we showed you yesterday. Designed by Arquitectonica, the project will demo five existing buildings to make room for a 12-story new construction with 107 residential units, 2,844 sq.ft. of ground floor retail and art gallery space, and two floors of underground parking. The environmental document calls out impacts to historic resources (1545 Pine) and construction noise. If you have opinions on the environmental impacts (not the project itself, that hearing will come later) you can testify at tomorrow's hearing or send written comments by June 30. The project is one of several currently being developed by Trumark Urban.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1554 Market St. Revealed*









http://news.buzzbuzzhome.com/2014/09/1554-market-street-trumark.html


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey I heard there was some trouble with fully developing the transbay center can anyone elaborate on what is going on?


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/How-Transbay-Transit-Center-deal-s-collapse-5779101.php


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

UGH this is Ridiculous! Won't the Developers benefit in the long term from the caltrain and HRS expansion in to SF?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*More Condos Planned in the Impending Shadow of Flax*












> A squat, charmless building at the busy corner of Market and Gough, right across the street from the proposed condo development where Flax Art & Design stands today, may soon meet the wrecking ball. If all goes as planned, developers at Paragon Real Estate, the team behind 38 Dolores (née 2001 Market), will erect a seven-story structure contrived by Forum Design in place of the frame shop that's there now. The new development, known as 1700 Market, would include 43 new residences, composed of 13 one-bedrooms and 30 studios.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Photo-Stalking the Rise of Lumina, SF's Priciest Condo Tower*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Vida Unveiled Its Zigzagging New Facade, and It's Totally Loca*












> If you've strolled down Mission Street near 22nd recently, you probably couldn't help but notice the colorful, geometric front of Vida. The forthcoming condo building, designed by Kwan Henmi, recently unveiled its facade, and it's even more dramatic than it appeared in renderings. The front windows zigzag in and out above the street, begging the question of whether an outward-leaning or inward-leaning window would be preferable.
































Zig-Zag Men by Generik11, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mission Bay construction:*


IMG_5657 by timbad, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*NEMA*


SF_09 by stefanmkaiser, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rincon Hill cranes*

From left: 222 Second St., Lumina, and 45 Lansing


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

SOMA Highrises under Construction - San Francisco by BlueVoter - thanks for 800k views, on Flickr


----------



## andr1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Transbay Transit Center 12/7/2014*


by Andrei*, on Flickr


by Andrei*, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lumina*


San Francisco by Bill Taylor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

What percentage of the housing in those towers is affordable? Is there any effort to maintain affordable units in large scale SF developments?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Here's What San Francisco Would Look Like As the Olympic Host*









Very tentative design



> San Francisco's Olympic bid organizers have released the details of their $4.5 billion plan for the 2024 Summer Games, and they imagine a city where sporting events could be integrated almost seamlessly into existing structures and places. Cow Palace would play host to boxing matches, cyclists would take over Marina Green, and tennis matches would be held on Treasure Island. The biggest addition to the Bay Area would be a temporary stadium along the bay in Brisbane for track and field events. After several infamously expensive Olympics—think Beijing and Sochi—that have left cities with unused facilities, San Francisco's organizers have focused on cutting costs by using already existing or temporary facilities in their bid.
> 
> Even housing for the Olympics would be able to make use of existing buildings. The organizers would rent 2,000 units at the SF Shipyard to turn it into an Olympic Village during the event. Even Piers 30-32, the unused bayfront site that had been a potential home of the Warriors arena and a George Lucas museum, would get in on the action by playing host to the beach volleyball events. It would be turned into a park after the games. Pier 80, most recently used as Oracle's home base during the America's Cup, would get a temporary aquatics facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Question: does San Francisco (city) have any buildings linked by a sky bridge (aka sky way)?


----------



## soigonzaa (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> Question: does San Francisco (city) have any buildings linked by a sky bridge (aka sky way)?


The buildings of Embarcadero Center are linked by overpasses.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> Question: does San Francisco (city) have any buildings linked by a sky bridge (aka sky way)?


Sure. Some examples:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/crocusgirl/2539709964/sizes/l
https://www.flickr.com/photos/blech/5348703763
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjfulton/23134242
https://www.flickr.com/photos/shaderlab/95847955/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/skew-t/168721978


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Rincon Hill bustling:


_DSC7707 -1 by Bob_Wall, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*222 2nd St. overlooking ongoing work on the Transbay Transit Center:*


Future Transbay Transit Center by Sharon & Rick, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Fresh Perspective: Warriors Arena Plaza, Retail And Office Space*












> New renderings for the west side of the proposed Golden State Warriors Arena to rise in Mission Bay provide some fresh perspective on the office and retail components of the development, along with the first detailed designs for the project’s Main Plaza fronting Third Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lumina*


Lumina by karlsbad, on Flickr


San Francisco Out of Control by karlsbad, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*SFMOMA*


SFMOMA Update by karlsbad, on Flickr


----------



## andr1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Transbay transit center. 05/02/2015*

IMG_9723 by Andrei*, on Flickr


IMG_9726 by Andrei*, on Flickr


IMG_9728 by Andrei*, on Flickr


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ It's slowly getting some form now!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome updates


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Any one know how Transbay phase two is coming along?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Square is putting part of its San Francisco headquarters on the market, joining a growing number of technology companies subleasing offices in the city. Bloomberg's Emily Chang crunched the numbers and found companies are planning for future growth, but are they getting too ambitious?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> With the release of the first official renderings of Uber's planned Mission Bay headquarters, the countdown to its arrival has officially begun. The two-building complex, designed by New York's go-to megaproject architects SHoP, should be ready to receive the ride-sharing platform's small corporate army of 3,000 workers by the end of 2017 or early 2018, according to the San Francisco Chronicle. Set on the 14-acre Mission Bay site once owned by Salesforce, the new 423,000-square-foot headquarters will consist of a six-story building at 1515 Third Street and an 11-story mid-rise at 1455 Third, near Pierpont Lane. Three glass and steel bridges will cross over the pedestrian lane at the heart of the project, which the architects conceived as a kind of glassy multistory commons.


http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2015/...rive_in_approximately_one_million_minutes.php


----------



## andr1 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Transbay Transit Center 06.27.2015*

IMG_0782 by Andrey B, on Flickr


IMG_0787 by Andrey B, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!!


----------



## SF1977 (Sep 27, 2010)

IMG_0741 by Adamina, on Flickr

Rincon Hill/SOMA development w/ the Salesforce Tower in the foreground


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New Rincon Hill towers


IMG_20151105_172224674 by Mike Linksvayer, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ This doesn't look like USA anymore... Strange cars, bland, curvy towers... This looks like it could be anywhere and at the same time nowhere.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

^ Bring back American 'boats' with fins - none of this early 21st century rubbish.


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

inside of the Salesforce/Transbay tower









@msenese


----------



## jchernin (Jul 21, 2005)

potipoti said:


> inside of the Salesforce/Transbay tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the Transbay Terminal, which has a design the includes those "light wells". The Salesforce tower is being built next door, and hasn't risen above ground yet.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's a nice rendering (for the building in the foreground: 724 Harrison - 250') that includes Salesforce and most of the other new towers under construction/proposed:










Probably the best "future SF" skyline rendering I've seen so far.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

> *Tech Slowdown Seen in San Francisco's Commercial-Property Market*
> 
> *San Francisco’s commercial real estate market may be foretelling a slowdown in the city’s heated technology-driven economy.*
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...in-san-francisco-s-commercial-property-market


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Salesforce Tower with 181 Fremont in background:


Salesforce, Transbay Terminal, 181 Fremont by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Rincon Hill towers*


340 Fremont by brunosuras, on Flickr


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

new transit center going up, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr

invasion of the salesforce tower syndrome, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr

invasion of the salesforce tower syndrome, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr

invasion of the salesforce tower syndrome, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr

invasion of the salesforce tower syndrome, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr

invasion of the salesforce tower syndrome, scott richard by torbakhopper, en Flickr


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy crap, this could get pretty ugly. Per Curbed today, the Millennium Tower has sunk an alarming 16 inches since its construction, and the developers are citing Transbay Terminal construction as the probable cause. Let's get ready for some epic lawsuits!



> The Millennium Tower, located in Yerba Buena next to the Transbay and Salesforce Tower constructions, is a symbol of the new San Francisco wealth. The tony high-rise, currently offering the most expensive one-bedroom in the city, houses such luminaries as Hunter Pence, Joe Montana, and a slew of tech brethren.
> 
> The building is also sinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

There's going to be a few unhappy residents and investors there.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

How is San Francisco tackling the possible *real estate bubble* and the ridiculous *renting prices*?

The heated rent market and super exclusive housing/condo prices drove out much of the creative class and a large bulk of the middle class. Short to mid term, this really damages the city and its vitality, actually it does already. I'm happy for new and shiny corporate towers and interesting condos etc., but SF definitely needs to do something for *affordable* housing. And finally start to acquire land / incorporate surrounding communities for construction areas. Maybe also convert industrial/commercial zones for high density housing/apartments.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

erbse said:


> How is San Francisco tackling the possible *real estate bubble* and the ridiculous *renting prices*?
> 
> The heated rent market and super exclusive housing/condo prices drove out much of the creative class and a large bulk of the middle class. Short to mid term, this really damages the city and its vitality, actually it does already. I'm happy for new and shiny corporate towers and interesting condos etc., but SF definitely needs to do something for *affordable* housing. And finally start to acquire land / incorporate surrounding communities for construction areas. Maybe also convert industrial/commercial zones for high density housing/apartments.


San Francisco's planning and regulatory controls are ridiculous and have stopped the city from seeing the volume of development necessary to even come close to meeting demand. Add that to a highly fragmented region that spans multiple counties and even more jurisdictions, all of which push the problem to someone else and take no responsibility in addressing the housing crisis, and you've got your answer: nothing much at all will be done.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! That leads me to the idea of doing some magic there.

Trust me and see what happens in about a year.


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

The epic saga continues...

For those who haven't already seen it in the LA Forums, the LA Times has a reveal of two new designs for the George Lucas "Museum of Narrative Art" -- one for Treasure Island in SF, and the other in Exposition Park in LA.

They're distinct designs, specific to their locations. Here's the T.I. design:












> On Treasure Island the museum would be part of a new master-planned district facing the San Francisco skyline and designed by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill. The site offers dramatic views of the Bay but is buffeted by strong winds; in response Ma’s design has less outdoor space and significantly larger bands of windows than the L.A. version.
> 
> Both proposals feature the streamlined, digitally derived forms for which Ma (who is also designing a mixed-use project on Wilshire Boulevard in Beverly Hills) is well known. Bacigalupi said it was too early to say exactly how much the museum might cost to build in either location. (Including the endowment, the total value of the project is likely to exceed $1 billion.) He also said details of a lease agreement at either spot remained to be hammered out.


Gotta be honest, I prefer the LA version better, both from an aesthetics standpoint, and in terms of the practicality of putting it in Expo Park, as compared with the remoteness of Treasure Island.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^^

Build it and WE will come


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

MarshallKnight said:


> The epic saga continues...
> 
> For those who haven't already seen it in the LA Forums, the LA Times has a reveal of two new designs for the George Lucas "Museum of Narrative Art" -- one for Treasure Island in SF, and the other in Exposition Park in LA.
> 
> ...


I think the LA version looks nicer, though the SF one isn't bad. But the SF setting definitely wins, with the waterfront setting and skyline and bridge views. 

Access would be better in LA, but I don't think transit will be that big of a problem on Treasure Island, once the ferries to downtown SF are in operation (which are supposed to run every 15 minutes). I'm sure bus service to the island will be increased due to all the new development that will be happening there, museum or not, and then you also have water taxis which don't move very many people, but will help slightly. There'll eventually be a pedestrian/bike path across the western span of the bridge too, and I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually widen the bridge ramps as well.

Also, that rendering has Emeryville and Berkeley photoshopped on top of part of west Oakland and the port of Oakland. Weird.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

There is another article about the sinking Millennium Tower and it sank 16 inches and is leaning by several inches. The building has piles which are about 60-90 feet deep, depending on location, and they were drilled into place until they could support the necessary amount of weight per pile. They do not reach bedrock, but that is usually not considered necessary, as long as the pile can support the weight. If it gets worse, they could do what they did with the Leaning Tower of Pisa and dig out some of the ground beneath the tower to correct the lean, or inject concrete on the other side.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/san-franciscos-leaning-millennium-tower-seen-sinking-from-space/










This image compared hundreds of locations with ones previously photographed and found that the tower sank by 1.6-1.8 inches in 1 year or 2.6-2.9 inches over the 17 months between satellite images.

It is important to note that the few inch lean is quite miniscule, and is less than the usual wind sway of a tower that size, but it could add up very fast. Another temporary Leaning Tower of Pisa fix was to add hundreds of tons of weight to the other side of the tower's base to counteract the weight shift. 



















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2478295/STRAIGHTENING-Tower-Pisa-Italian-leaning-landmark-loses-2-5cm-tilt.html


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Curbed has a cool article on Mission Rock and the way the site is planned to mitigate the effects of 100 years of rising sea levels.



> Voters gave the thumbs up to the San Francisco Giants’ plan to convert a huge swath of parking lot into a voluminous new bay side development last year, but the team and their partners at the Port still have plenty of red tape to run through.
> 
> On Monday, December 5, the Bay Conservation and Development Commission will consider the latest round of designs for Mission Rock. You can take a gander at the development’s pending presentation here.














> Like AT&T Park itself, *Mission Rock sits right in the wash zone of some of San Francisco’s lowest-lying developed areas*—the first to feel the soggy ramifications of climate change lapping at its shores in a few years.
> 
> *Mission Rock’s most densely developed areas will be elevated an extra four feet to keep their heads above water during particularly violent tides.*
> 
> And take note of the particularly revealing slide labeled “Living With The Bay,” illustrating that the lowest areas closer to the waterfront will simply be designed with regular flooding in mind, using FEMA projections for the year 2100.





















In the grand scheme of things, grading your site and elevating your buildings/living areas by a couple feet doesn't seem like a huge deal, but it's the kind of thoughtfulness that has impressed me about this project from the start. Looking forward to seeing this one approved and under construction soon.


----------



## skingsolver (Dec 1, 2016)

El hundimiento es un problema real que la ciudad conoce mejor.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

875 California Street Proposal


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ That's the kind of sensible, classical and harmonious architecture most Frisco neighborhoods need! Thumbs up! kay:

Who's the architect?


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

It's Ramsa. There's more information here.


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

Funny that this article drops barely a week after my rant/history lesson on the politics of SF development  over in the Salesforce tower thread.

Per Curbed, San Francisco's own Scott Weiner -- he of the "SF should always have a subway under construction" proposal, and newly minted state senator -- has proposed state legislation that would penalize cities for not meeting the state's housing goals. 



> Every California city is required to build a certain amount of housing to meet the state’s overall housing goals.
> 
> And a lot of places just plain seem to ignore the mandate. Earlier this year, former Palo Alto Planning Commissioner Kate Downing opined that the Regional Housing Needs Assessments lack so much as a built-in slap on the wrist.
> 
> ...


I hope like hell Weiner gets a version of this thing through the Senate, and I think it has a chance for the above-stated reasons of preserving some local control, while also addressing the housing issues that are getting increasingly difficult to ignore. Although I would like to see the RHNA's target aimed even higher than the current 3608 -- SPUR did an analysis of housing costs and determined the City should be building 5000 units a year in order for rents to stabilize, and CityLab argues that we should have been doing so since the early nineties, while instead the City was averaging 1500 units a year for decades.

The threat of Sacramento overriding the impossibly demanding SF development system might be the final push for the City to reform its practices in the face of increasing demand (economic and political) that something has to change change.


----------



## SF1977 (Sep 27, 2010)

Parcel F update from Socketsite:



> The proposed 64-story tower to rise at 550 Howard Street, on Transbay Parcel F, would reach a height of *806 feet as proposed, making it the fourth tallest tower in San Francisco*, behind the Salesforce/Transbay Tower, the future Oceanwide tower at 50 First Street, and San Francisco’s iconic Transamerica Pyramid building.
> 
> As designed by Pelli Clark Pelli with HKS for the “F4” development team, 200 condos would be spread across the top 27 floors of the 550 Howard Street tower, with 16 floors (287,000 square feet) of office space and a 250-room hotel below.


Source and more


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

*150 Van Ness Apartment Complex*










150 Van Ness Avenue - 2017_03_09 (1) by Apollo's Light, en Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*160 Folsom Street* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 160 Folsom Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 391 units


Height: 400ft (122m)


Floors: 40


May 11:









(@Pedestrian)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Tower* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.parktowerattransbay.com

Project facts


Address: 250 Howard Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck/Golub


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 740,000 s.f. (68,748 sqm)


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 605ft (184m)


Floors: 43


May 11:









(@Pedestrian)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Silvery Towers* | San Jose

Project facts


Address: 180 W St James Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: KT


Architect: C2K


Residential: 643 units


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 228ft, 228ft (69m, 69m)


Floors: 22, 22


May 13:



cardinal2007 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Salesforce Tower* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.salesforcetower.com

Project facts


Address: 415 Mission Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Boston Properties


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Office: 1,400,000 s.f. (130,064 sqm)


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 1,070ft (326m)


Floors: 61


May 11:


Salesforce Tower by achesonblog, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

hateman said:


> 875 California Street Proposal


This is stunning. How likely is it to get built and does the developer have a track record of good fit and finish?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*550 O’Farrell Street* | Tenderloin

Project facts


Address: 550 O'Farrell Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Prabhas Kejriwal


Architect: Brick


Residential: 115 units


Height: 130ft (40m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1721 Webster Street* | Downtown Oakland

Project facts


Address: 1721 Webster Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Holland


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 250 units


Office: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Retail: 2,100 s.f. (195 sqm)


Height: 270ft (82m)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*33 Tehama Street* | SoMa

Official website: http://33tehama.com

Project facts


Address: 33 Tehama Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hines


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 403 units


Retail: 1,800 s.f. (167 sqm)


Height: 380ft (116m)


Floors: 35


May 6:


IMG_1023 by David Schwing, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Transbay (Block 9)* | Transbay

Project facts


Address: 500 Folsom Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: TMG/Essex


Architect: SOM/Fougeron


Residential: 545 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 42


May 10:









(@Pedestrian)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oceanwide Center* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 50 1st Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Oceanwide


Architect: Foster + Partners/Heller Manus


Residential: 265 units


Office: 1,350,000 s.f. (125,419 sqm)


Hotel: 171 rooms


Height: 910ft, 625ft (277m, 191m)


Floors: 61, 54


May 20:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Transbay might be the biggest development in the US outside of the Hudson Yards.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*815 Tennessee Street* | Dogpatch

Official website: http://www.dm-dev.com/projects/815-tennessee

Project facts


Address: 815 Tennessee Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: DM


Architect: BDE


Residential: 69 units


Floors: 5


May 6:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*181 Fremont Street* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.181fremont.com

Project facts


Address: 181 Fremont Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Jay Paul


Architect: Heller Manus


Residential: 74 units


Office: 432,000 s.f. (40,134 sqm)


Retail: 2,000 s.f. (186 sqm)


Height: 802ft (244m)


Floors: 56


May 20:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Munwon said:


> I think Transbay might be the biggest development in the US outside of the Hudson Yards.


Miami has a massive project called Miami World Center - after that it probably is. Anybody please correct me if i'm wrong - Transbay might be bigger.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would say that Amazon's South Lake Union/Denny Triangle regeneration in Seattle is probably the largest outside of Hudson Yards.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*555 Fulton Street* | Hayes Valley

Official website: http://fulton555.com

Project facts


Address: 555 Fulton Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: R&F


Architect: Ian Birchall


Residential: 139 units


Retail: 27,979 s.f. (2,599 sqm)


Floors: 5


May 21:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, my neighbor but this building is not for sale, for rent only


geoking66 said:


> *555 Fulton Street* | Hayes Valley
> 
> Official website: http://fulton555.com
> 
> ...


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

I passed by it everyday but not sure how it looks like yet. Cannot wait to see they are completed but I love the new SFMOMA 


Hudson11 said:


> Miami has a massive project called Miami World Center - after that it probably is. Anybody please correct me if i'm wrong - Transbay might be bigger.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Park Tower* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.parktowerattransbay.com

Project facts


Address: 250 Howard Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck/Golub


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 740,000 s.f. (68,748 sqm)


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 605ft (184m)


Floors: 43


May 28:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1 Oak Street* | Civic Center

Official website: http://www.oneoak-sf.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Oak Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Build


Architect: Snøhetta


Residential: 310 units


Height: 435ft (133m)


Floors: 37


Rendering:


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

^ If this goes ahead - bye bye the sandwich shop ... maybe that little flower stall (if it's still there).


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*160 Folsom Street* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 160 Folsom Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 391 units


Height: 400ft (122m)


Floors: 40


May 28:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oceanwide Center* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 50 1st Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Oceanwide


Architect: Foster + Partners/Heller Manus


Residential: 265 units


Office: 1,350,000 s.f. (125,419 sqm)


Hotel: 171 rooms


Height: 910ft, 625ft (277m, 191m)


Floors: 61, 54


May 28:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*181 Fremont Street* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.181fremont.com

Project facts


Address: 181 Fremont Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Jay Paul


Architect: Heller Manus


Residential: 74 units


Office: 432,000 s.f. (40,134 sqm)


Retail: 2,000 s.f. (186 sqm)


Height: 802ft (244m)


Floors: 56


June 4:


181 Fremont , San Francisco by Mark, on Flickr


are we there yet? by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Hudson11 said:


> Miami has a massive project called Miami World Center - after that it probably is. Anybody please correct me if i'm wrong - Transbay might be bigger.


Especially if you include the adjacent MiamiCentral development, which like Transbay, is reintroducing passenger rail into the downtown core. Worldcenter actually coming off the ground after about ten years of inaction likely was a result.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Silvery Towers* | San Jose

Project facts


Address: 180 W St James Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: KT


Architect: C2K


Residential: 643 units


Retail: 20,000 s.f. (1,858 sqm)


Height: 228ft, 228ft (69m, 69m)


Floors: 22, 22


June 4:



cardinal2007 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Transbay (Block 9)* | Transbay

Project facts


Address: 500 Folsom Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: TMG/Essex


Architect: SOM/Fougeron


Residential: 545 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 42


June 10:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*706 Mission Street* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 706 Mission Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Millennium


Architect: Handel


Residential: 190 units


Height: 510ft (155m)


Floors: 43


June 10:


Untitled by timbad, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Salesforce Tower* | Transbay

Official website: http://www.salesforcetower.com

Project facts


Address: 415 Mission Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Boston Properties


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Office: 1,400,000 s.f. (130,064 sqm)


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 1,070ft (326m)


Floors: 61


June 20:


Morning Glow by Rich Lonardo, on Flickr


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

Salesforce Transit Center by Sergio Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Fedric (Aug 6, 2017)

*Beautiful city*

Hi, 

Beautiful city I will be living in a few days. And have really done so many wonderful things in recent years. To visit absolutely, I've been around for years and never tire of this beautiful city. Taxi always at your disposal and especially the metro that work fine, not like in italy ... ps: I always use this taxi service city Airport Taxi, I would recommend it to the most demanding if not you can move very well with the metro (convenient and little expensive)


By Fedric


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

I would say beside muni and Bart, Uber /Lyft can bring you anywhere. Traffic is bad....


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

Dang, it looks like fried stick donuts. 



geoking66 said:


> *160 Folsom Street* | SoMa
> 
> Project facts
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*150 Van Ness Avenue* | Civic Center

Project facts


Address: 150 Van Ness Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: NREA


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 418 units


Retail: 9,000 s.f. (836 sqm)


Floors: 13


November 11:


Crane Being Dismantled by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

geoking66 said:


> *160 Folsom Street* | SoMa
> 
> Project facts
> 
> ...


same cladding as the one in NYC?

It only looks good on renders hno:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2044 Franklin Street* | Uptown Oakland

Project facts


Address: 2044 Franklin Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Nautilus


Architect: RAD Urban


Residential: 184 units


Office: 58,000 s.f. (5,388 sqm)


Retail: 5,400 s.f. (502 sqm)


Height: 350ft (107m)


Floors: 29


Rendering:


----------



## Origincountry (Feb 20, 2016)

Unfortunately 2044 Franklin has been redesigned to something more glassy and less unique, but still nice:

http://www.socketsite.com/archives/2017/07/radical-oakland-tower-redesigned.html

Also, I love seeing this topic updated! There's so much construction going on around The Bay and I like seeing it presented.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

^ That's 1433 Webster, not 2044 Franklin. Same developer and architect, though.


----------



## Origincountry (Feb 20, 2016)

Ah, the designs looked very similar so I was confused. Glad to see the design for 1433 Webster is being used elsewhere though, I quite liked it.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Uber HQ* | Mission Bay

Project facts


Address: 1455 3rd Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Alexandria


Architect: SHoP


Office: 435,000 s.f. (5,388 sqm)


Floors: 11


December 3:


Into the Future by Brisan, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oceanwide Center* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 50 1st Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oceanwide


Architect: Foster + Partners/Heller Manus


Residential: 265 units


Office: 1,350,000 s.f. (125,419 sqm)


Hotel: 171 rooms


Height: 910ft, 625ft (277m, 191m)


Floors: 61, 54


September 25:









(@timbad)


Rendering:


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

geoking66 said:


> *One Steuart Lane* | Embarcadero
> 
> Official website: https://onesteuartlane.com
> 
> ...


For SOM, that's quite hideous, especially along The Embarcadero. hno:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pier 70* | Dogpatch

Official website: http://www.pier70sf.com

Project facts


Address: 801 Illinois Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Forest City


Architect: _multiple_


Residential: 3,025 units


Retail: 1,102,250 s.f. (102,402 sqm)


Retail: 336,870 s.f. (31,296 sqm)


Arts/light industrial: 143,110 s.f. (13,295 sqm)


Height: max. 90ft (27m)


Floors: max. 9


September 1:









(@timbad)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Transbay (Block 9)* | Transbay

Project facts


Address: 500 Folsom Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: TMG/Essex


Architect: SOM/Fougeron


Residential: 545 units


Retail: 7,000 s.f. (650 sqm)


Height: 440ft (134m)


Floors: 42


October 5:


500 Folsom - 10/05/2018 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*875 California Street* | Nob Hill

Official website: http://www.grosvenor.com/featured-locations-and-properties/asset/875-california-street

Project facts


Address: 875 California Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grosvenor


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 44 units


Floors: 8


November 4:


875 California Street Condos by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

A bill to significantly increase density near major mass transit stops has passed, which will inevitably lead to massive development across San Francisco. The demand is obviously there. Now the zoning can finally support it!
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Ambitious-plan-to-ease-Bay-Area-housing-crunch-13479525.php?fbclid=IwAR1CA_gYBstJYijtJqyB6Ysnb3JLDHh-9KuQUG1QU6jrm_c8wluxlz-mWbc


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Folsom Bay Tower* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 160 Folsom Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 391 units


Height: 400ft (122m)


Floors: 40


December 15:


City walk 12-15-2018 by Daniel Alm, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*88 Bluxome Street* | China Basin

Project facts


Address: 88 Bluxome Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Alexandria


Architect: IwamotoScott


Residential: 100 units


Office: 833,000 s.f. (77,388 sqm)


Retail: 24,000 s.f. (2,230 sqm)


Height: 225ft (69m)


Floors: 17


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1500 Mission Street* | Mid-Market

Official website: http://www.relatedcalifornia.com/ourcompany/properties/203/1500-mission-street

Project facts


Address: 1500 Mission Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Residential: 550 units


Office: 460,000 s.f. (42,735 sqm)


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Height: 396ft, 163ft (121m, 50m)


Floors: 39, 16


March 31:


1500 Mission Street, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*MacArthur Residences* | Temescal

Official website: http://www.bostonproperties.com/pro...5s5sKDA/macarthur-station-residences-property

Project facts


Address: 532 39th Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Boston Properties


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 402 units


Retail: 13,000 s.f. (1,208 sqm)


Height: 260ft (79m)


Floors: 24


April 10:


MacArthur BART Station, Oakland by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


Reddit:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*555 Howard Street* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 555 Howard Street


Status: Approved


Developer: SKS/Pacific Eagle


Architect: Renzo Piano


Hotel: 406 rooms


Height: 405ft (123m)


Floors: 39, 16


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hub District Tower* | Mid-Market

Project facts


Address: 30 Otis Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Align


Architect: Gould Evans


Residential: 416 units


Retail: 2,200 s.f. (204 sqm)


Height: 250ft (76m)


Floors: 27


March 23:









(@timbad)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*490 Brannan Street* | China Basin

Project facts


Address: 490 Brannon Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Strada


Architect: Pfau Long


Office: 340,000 s.f. (31,587 sqm)


Retail: 3,800 s.f. (353 sqm)


Height: 160ft (79m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mira* | SoMa

Official website: https://mirasf.com/

Project facts


Address: 160 Folsom Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 391 units


Height: 400ft (122m)


Floors: 40


April 5:


San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Parcel F* | Transbay

Project facts


Address: 546 Howard Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 175 units


Office: 325,000 s.f. (30,193 sqm)


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 806ft (246ft)


Floors: 64


Rendering:


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

I knew it had to be another Pelli Clarke Pelli project, I was thinking that it and Saleforce Tower really played off each other too much.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*One Steuart Lane* | Embarcadero

Official website: https://onesteuartlane.com

Project facts


Address: 75 Howard Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck/Paramount/SRE


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Residential: 120 units


Retail: 4,908 s.f. (456 sqm)


Height: 240ft (73m)


Floors: 20


March 13:


City of San Francisco, California by Pedro Borges Cali, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1750 Broadway* | Uptown Oakland

Project facts


Address: 1750 Broadway


Status: Approved


Developer: Rubicon Point


Architect: Handel


Residential: 307 units


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Height: 423ft (129m)


Floors: 38


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*188 West St James Street* | San Jose

Official website: https://188weststjames.com

Project facts


Address: 188 W St James Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Z&L


Architect: C2K


Residential: 643 units


Retail: 4,908 s.f. (456 sqm)


Height: 228ft (69m)


Floors: 22


April 25:



mnpumar said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Avery* | Transbay

Official website: https://www.theaverysf.com

Project facts


Address: 450 Folsom Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Related


Architect: OMA


Residential: 468 units


Retail: 336,870 s.f. (1,161 sqm)


Height: 618ft (188m)


Floors: 56


April 2:









(@homebucket)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Hub* | West Oakland

Project facts


Address: 500 Kirkham Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Panoramic


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz 


Residential: 1,032 units


Retail: 34,650 s.f. (3,219 sqm)


Height: 338ft, 84ft, 84ft (103m, 26m, 26m)


Floors: 32, 8, 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*5M* | SoMa

Official website: http://www.5msf.com

Project facts


Address: 901 Mission Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox/Ankrom Moisan/House & Robertson


Residential: 688 units


Office: 630,000 s.f. (58,529 sqm)


Retail: 152,000 s.f. (14,121 sqm)


Height: 470ft, 400ft, 200ft, 174ft (143m, 122m, 61m, 53m)


Floors: 45, 40, 20, 11


August 13:









(@timbad)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Miro* | San Jose

Official website: http://www.5msf.com

Project facts


Address: 167 E Santa Clara Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bayview


Architect: Steinberg Hart


Residential: 630 units


Retail: 21,000 s.f. (1,951 sqm)


Height: 298ft, 298ft (91m, 91m)


Floors: 28, 28


August 4:









(@gillynova)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oceanwide Center* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 50 1st Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oceanwide


Architect: Foster + Partners/Heller Manus


Residential: 265 units


Office: 1,350,000 s.f. (125,419 sqm)


Hotel: 171 rooms


Height: 910ft, 625ft (277m, 191m)


Floors: 61, 54


August 25:


Untitled by Jack Crawford, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1001 Van Ness Avenue* | Cathedral Hill

Project facts


Address: 1001 Van Ness Avenue


Status: Demolition


Developer: Oryx/Atria


Architect: Handel


Residential: 247 units


Retail: 8,200 s.f. (762 sqm)


Height: 127ft (39m)


Floors: 13


November 7:


1001 Van Ness Avenue, San Franacisco by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Trinity Place (Phase 4)* | Mid-Market

Official website: https://www.trinitysf.com

Project facts


Address: 1177 Market Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trinity


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 501 units


Retail: 30,000 s.f. (2,787 sqm)


Height: 217ft (66m)


Floors: 17


November 4:









(@timbad)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Four Seasons Residences* | SoMa

Official website: https://706sf.com

Project facts


Address: 706 Mission Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Millennium


Architect: Handel


Residential: 146 units


Height: 510ft (155m)


Floors: 43


November 20:











(@timbad)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Key* | Downtown Oakland

Official website: https://www.thekeyoakland.com

Project facts


Address: 1100 Broadway


Status: Near completion


Developer: Ellis/Intercontinental


Architect: Gensler


Office: 334,530 s.f. (31,079 sqm)


Retail: 10,770 s.f. (1,001 sqm)


Height: 292ft (89m)


Floors: 20


November 10:











(@tuvalu)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Harrison Gardens* | SoMa

Project facts


Address: 725 Harrison Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Boston Properties


Architect: HOK


Office: 770,000 s.f. (71,535 sqm)


Retail: 3,900 s.f. (362 sqm)


Height: 185ft (56m)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

^ The colors are fresh and exciting. Nice looking building.


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

^ It's pretty awesome. I remember a while back tech companies were just flat out against being in an office tower, especially new construction. Everyone wanted repurposed old industrial and semi-industrial buildings. Nobody wants that now. And it's great to see that as tech space demands have evolved and development is now mostly oriented toward tech, the design is improving a lot. We have some truly awesome buildings on the boards south of Market. Then again, SF has always had nation-best level architecture for our commercial towers. Our mid rise is, of course, another story.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Heatherwick Proposes New and Improved Waterfront Experience for San Francisco*
> 
> Heatherwick Studio has designed the Cove, a new waterfront experience for San Francisco. Seeking to activate and improve the beachfront, “_while future-proofing the historic district and the City against the risks of earthquakes and climate change_”, the Cove will put in place a next-generation, high-performance waterfront community that uniquely identifies with San Francisco [...]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Union House development balances San Francisco heritage with twenty-first century modernity*
> 
> Global design firm Handel Architects in collaboration with upscale property developers DM Development have recently completed Union House, a 7-storey luxury housing development in San Francisco. The mixed-use building comprises 41 residential units, a range of shared communal spaces, and 2,900 sq ft of ground level retail space. The boutique residences range from one, two, or three-bedroom floorplans, to multi-level townhouses and penthouse residences complete with private outdoor terraces. On the seventh floor, a rooftop Sky Lounge with sweeping views across the Golden Gate Bridge and San Francisco Bay is open to all residents [...]



























































© Handel Architects/DM Development


----------



## rcxyz3 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi thanks for the information !!


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

ZeusUpsistos said:


>


the city chose a different proposal, which includes a couple of residential buildings across the street:


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

techniques1200s said:


> the city chose a different proposal, which includes a couple of residential buildings across the street:


Oh right on, where did you see that? This is actually the proposal I preferred; I wasn’t a huge fan of the swoopy horseshoe design. The two towers are residential, right?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

*Treasure Island:*









Concrete Starts Rising on Treasure Island in Largest Residential Development in the Region - San Francisco YIMBY


San Francisco YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in the San Francisco metropolitan region.



sfyimby.com







> The first of many buildings to come is rising at parcel C3.2, a 100% affordable housing development called the Maceo May Apartments. Its 105 units are a fraction of the largest master plan for residential construction in the Bay Area. The approximately 8,000-unit plan for the two islands is being developed by Treasure Island Community Development (TICD), a partnership with Stockbridge Capital Group, Wilson Meany, and Lennar Corporation.
> 
> The property is opposite from C2.1, which is expecting a 345-foot mixed-use tower with design by Handel Architects. The building will produce 265 dwelling units and parking for 189 vehicles across 545,480 square feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

MarshallKnight said:


> Oh right on, where did you see that? This is actually the proposal I preferred; I wasn’t a huge fan of the swoopy horseshoe design. The two towers are residential, right?


sorry, forgot to post the link:









Path Forward for Piers 30-32, SoMa, San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


The San Francisco Port Commission has paved the path for Strada Investment Group and Trammell Crow to develop Piers 30-32 in SoMa, San Francisco...



sfyimby.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Foster + Partners designs buildings for Dogpatch Power Station in San Francisco*
> 
> Architecture studio Foster + Partners has unveiled plans to turn the site of a decommissioned power plant on the San Francisco waterfront into a mixed-use development.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

^^ Part of that same project.



> *Herzog & de Meuron begins San Francisco power plant transformation*
> 
> Swiss architecture studio Herzog & de Meuron has broken ground on its transformation and extension of a decommissioned power plant on the waterfront of San Francisco, USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*San Francisco's next major skyscraper will break ground in 2022.









San Francisco’s next major skyscraper will break ground in 2022


The 61-story mixed-use tower planned for 550 Howard St. in the Transbay District will...




www.sfchronicle.com













*


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Bad news to report on the Millennium Tower foundation repair effort.








Repairs halted at SF's Millennium Tower after report deems construction the likely cause of sinking


As of last year, the building had already sunk 17 inches since first opening in 2009.




abc7news.com





SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) -- San Francisco officials told Millennium Tower management on Friday to not resume construction repairs until the city reviews an updated construction approach.

Last month, work was paused after the skyscraper sunk another inch.
Recent Stories from ABC 7 News. ....The city's request comes after a report found that the building's sinking is likely being caused by the construction.

A spokesman for the tower's management team confirmed that construction will remain paused until specific modification options are finalized.

As of February 2020, the building had sunk 17 inches since first opening in 2009. Residents of the tower, located at Mission and Fremont in San Francisco, were first informed that the main tower was sinking in May of 2016.

Building representatives said last month that while there has been sinking and tilting, there has been no material harm to the building and it remains fully safe.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

are there other buildings of its size in the city? If so, are they having similar problems?


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

No. Everything has to go down to bedrock now.
There aren't that many towers built on the type of friction piles MP's subcontractor, Webcor used. 
This is a major setback. It's becoming all too clear this building is on its way out.
There's an even taller skyscraper in Manhattan that's also leaning.








A 58-story residential skyscraper in Manhattan is tilting to the side, and there's a battle over who's to blame


The tower's contractor is now suing the developer, which said there's no safety issue.




www.businessinsider.com




Its lean isn't so pronounced, and the building doesn't appear to be in danger.
The San Francisco tower is a whole nuther story.
They'll soon reach the point where the elevators won't function,
other life safety systems will be compromised, 
and they'll be forced to condemn the tower.
That is going to be one exorbitantly costly demo.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Pardon for the old construction video
Can't give sufficient praise to the design.
Photos don't do it justice vs in person......
Should 65 Martha Rd in Boston (ever) become a "development impact" project,
Heller Manus Architects should be at the top of their list!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Foster + Partners to renovate Transamerica Pyramid in San Francisco


Foster + Partners is set to renovate the iconic Transamerica Pyramid in San Francisco, which was purchased in 2020 by real estate investor Michael Shvo.




www.dezeen.com












_Mark Twain Alley at the base of the pyramid will be redone with shops._








_The surrounding area will be landscaped and some nearby buildings purchased for the complex._
























_The interiors will be refreshed while maintaining original designs._
















_An unused penthouse will be transformed into a club._


----------



## MarshallKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> _An unused penthouse will be transformed into a club._


Oh my gosh, where do I sign up? Ever since the Carnelian Room closed its doors, SF has needed a sky lounge/bar like this.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SF Planning Department Approves Transbay Block 4 Tower In SoMa, San Francisco.


















*


























SF Planning Department Approves Transbay Block 4 Tower in SoMa, San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


San Francisco YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in the San Francisco metropolitan region.



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Plans Revealed For 121 East Grand Avenue, South San Francisco.


















*



































Plans Revealed for 121 East Grand Avenue, South San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


New plans have been revealed for a 17-story commercial tower at 121 East Grand Avenue in South San Francisco, San Mateo County. The SOM-designed project...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Best Renderings Yet For 50 Main Street, San Francisco’s Next Supertall.








*































































Best Renderings Yet for 50 Main Street, San Francisco’s Next Supertall - San Francisco YIMBY


If you already have opinions about the design for 50 Main Street in San Francisco, prepare to reconsider. New renderings have been published for Foster...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Renderings Revealed, Increased Height, And “The Cube” At 620 Folsom Street In SoMa, San Francisco.








*




































Renderings Revealed, Increased Height, and “The Cube” at 620 Folsom Street in SoMa, San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


New detailed renderings have been revealed for the residential skyscraper at 620 Folsom Street in SoMa, San Francisco. The 62-story plans...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New Renderings For Town Tower, Potential Tallest Residential Tower In Oakland.








*




































New Renderings For Town Tower, Potential Tallest Residential Tower in Oakland - San Francisco YIMBY


The CIM Group has submitted pre-application documents for a new 46-story residential tower at 325 22nd Street, named Town Tower, in Downtown Oakland...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New Plans For Pier 30-32 Along San Francisco Waterfront.*

New plans have been presented to the SF Port to redevelop Piers 30 and 32 along the Embarcadero. The updated proposal reduces the space with a new focus on retail and recreation, including a market hall, kayak launch, and a more prominent floating pool barge. Strada Investment Group and Trammell Crow are responsible for the development.
































































New Plans for Pier 30-32 along San Francisco Waterfront - San Francisco YIMBY


New plans have been presented to the SF Port to redevelop Piers 30 and 32 along the Embarcadero. The updated proposal reduces the space with a new focus...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Brookfield Releases New Renderings For Stonestown Redevelopment In San Francisco.*

Brookfield Properties has released new renderings for the $2 billion master plan to redevelop the surface parking of the Stonestown Galleria mall on the west side of San Francisco. The new illustrations compare current conditions at the mall with the proposal. The development would transform the retail center into a vibrant town center and neighborhood destination with housing and open space.



























































































Brookfield Releases New Renderings for Stonestown Redevelopment in San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


Brookfield Properties has released new renderings for the $2 billion master plan to redevelop the surface parking of the Stonestown Galleria mall on...



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Energy Hub Tower Proposal For Downtown San Jose Pushes Forward, Council Vote Expected Next Month.



































*



















Energy Hub Tower Proposal for Downtown San Jose Pushes Forward, Council Vote Expected Next Month - San Francisco YIMBY


San Francisco YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in the San Francisco metropolitan region.



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Meeting ( 30th october ) For Orchard Residences Tower In Downtown San Jose.*

The City of San Jose Planning Commission is scheduled to review plans today for the 30-story mixed-use apartment tower set to rise at 409 South 2nd Street in Downtown San Jose, Santa Clara County. The Orchard Residences project will create hundreds of new homes with some retail and on-site parking. Westbank is the project applicant.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Official Ceremony For $400 Million Transamerica Pyramid Renovation.*

SHVO, the new owner of the Transamerica Pyramid and two adjacent buildings, has started renovations of San Francisco’s iconic property with an official ceremony. Though not a traditional groundbreaking event, dirt was shoveled by many important local representatives next to Michael Shvo. Plans for renovating the 50-year-old landmark are designed by Foster + Partners.









































































Official Ceremony for $400 Million Transamerica Pyramid Renovation - San Francisco YIMBY


SHVO, the new owner of the Transamerica Pyramid and two adjacent buildings, has started renovations of the city’s iconic property with an official ceremony.



sfyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SOM Updates Design For 98 Franklin Street, San Francisco.*

New renderings have been revealed for the residential tower at 98 Franklin Street in San Francisco’s upzoned Hub neighborhood. The new plans show the increased height and residential capacity from an agreement made by Supervisor Dean Preston and Related Companies. The proposal will create a new international school and 385 homes.





















































SOM Updates Design for 98 Franklin Street, San Francisco - San Francisco YIMBY


New renderings have been revealed for the residential tower at 98 Franklin Street in San Francisco’s upzoned Hub neighborhood. The new plans show the...



sfyimby.com


----------

